# TiCaudata's Mish Mash Campaign



## TiCaudata (Jul 1, 2007)

Alrighty here folks, for those of you watching from home, this is the new thread of those of us participating in Dichotomy's AoW's thread.  In part, this is to get Dichotomy some playing time.  In part, it is to have a more free form set of adventures.  I will be chosing adventures to fit where I see the overall campaign going.  My hopes are that the characters will progress through IC interaction to help shape the campaign.  I am NOT looking for a hack n slash game.  I am also not particularly looking for a heady story dominated game.

We will see how well it works out.

OC Thread


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Di]Angrod has recently scored a moderate haul of some sunrods and a couple spare flasks of oil.  Worried that the authorities might be hot on his trail, Angrod hits the road, crossing between a wilderness area between two already remote towns.  About half-way through, he realizes that a storm is bearing down on him.  Looking around, he sees a large hill to the north with a stone outcropping on top of it.  Maybe he will be able to find shelter amongst the rocks.[/sblock]
[sblock=O3]Kote has wandered as the winds have taken him.  Currently, he is traveling between to remote towns as he notices a wind building up into a storm.  To his south he sees a large hill with a stone outcropping on top of it.  As he thinks back a few nights, he recalls a bard singing in the common room.  The song involved the story of a young bard who had found himself in just such a hill during a storm, alongside a female green dragon.  While the storm blew itself out, the bard invoked "Storm-Peace" and spent the night singing for the dragon, before continuing on his journey the next morning.

Invoking Storm-Peace is a simple affair, essentially one traveler greets another by asking "Storm-Peace?"  If the other party seems ignorant of the tradition, the first briefly explains that travelers often hole up in shallow caves to wait a storm out, regardless of race or creed.  After the storms pass, the travelers peacefully split ways for a day before rekindling old hatreds.[/sblock]
[sblock=MN]Logan is currently between jobs traveling through a remote countryside.  About midday, he notices that the wind starts picking up, and sees the telltale signs of a particularly nasty storm brewing.  To the west he spies a large hill with a stone outcropping on top of it.  He recalls, vaguely, stories of travelers holing up in shallow caves to wait a storm out, regardless of race or creed.  After the storms pass, the travelers peacefully split ways for a day before rekindling old hatreds.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wo]Ava has been traveling from town to town looking for even the barest hint of a rumor of the necromancer.  While she is traveling between two remote towns, a particularly nasty storm appears to be building up to the south and heading her way.  Townsfolk in the last town warned Ava that it was the storm season and that if she sees one buliding it would be best to find whatever shelter is available and to invoke "Storm-Peace" if anything else was present.  She also spies a large hill in the distance, maybe some shelter could be found there?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_Damn!_ Angrod thinks to himself.  _I need to keep moving.  But I guess a storm will make my trail harder.  Not that a blubbering goblin wouldn't be able to guess my direction out in the middle of nowhere._

The elf nearly resolves himself to keep moving, but considers again.  _If my blasted outfit gets ruined, it could take me a week or more to replace it.  Damn!_

Angrod looks at the path ahead, looks behind him, and glances at the outcropping.  For a good minute, the elf is paralyzed by indecision.  He shakes his head and hustles up the hill to the north.
[sblock=OOC]So, are you just giving me free loot?    [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Di]Nope Nope, just accounting for some of your gathered loot[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_'Blasted storms....'_ Kote mumbles to himself.  Pulling his cloak a bit tighter he starts the accent. 

_'Storm-peace or no, i hope there isn't a dragon up here.'_[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock]"Always with the weather.  No wonder my clan likes to stay underground..." Logan mutters to himself, changing course toward the hill.

As he nears it, he stalks from tree to tree, knowing that any other travelers would likely also seek shelter.  As the trees thin out, he gives up his attempt at stealth and calmly approaches the crest.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]Ava hurrys to the hill, searching for shelter.  Once She then starts at the closest, and knocks on the door.  (If it's an inn, tavern, etc.  She'll go right in)  She'll continue to progress until she finds one she can get in. (Either by someone inviting her in, or if noone answers, entering on her own.)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 2, 2007)

The massive tor towers above the surrounding country. A few narrow ledges offer scant protection from the elements, but a closer inspection reveals a massive, arched entryway at least 20 feet tall and 10 feet wide, set into the side of the hill.  The ground just outside it slopes away from the doorway, directing the falling water out and away. Given this fact and the sturdy nature of the hill, whatever space lies beyond the door should be both dry and safe from lightning and hail. The construction seems quite sturdy, so the likelihood of collapse, even in severe conditions such as these, is remote.
[sblock=MN]As Logan approaches the tor he notices chunks of stone lying around the doorway that appear to have once been a seal of some sort over the door.[/sblock]
[sblock=Di]As Angrod approaches the tor he notices chunks of stone lying around the doorway that appear to have once been a seal of some sort over the door.[/sblock]
[sblock=O3]Kote stumbles up the hill to the tor.  As he approaches he sees the door before him.  It looks to be shut tightly, but he doesn't believe it would take much to open it.  After testing the door gently, he finds it swings quite easily and hurries inside.  The door easily glides shut after he enters the room, leaving him in darkness.  He quickly lights a lantern.

The stone chamber beyond the entrance measures at least ten paces square. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was once decorated with some care, but now only dust remains.  Three massive stone doors—one each to the left and right, and one directly across from the entrance—lead deeper into the tor.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wo]Ava hurries up the hill and spies the door.  She knocks on the door and awaits any response.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=ti]Ava will wait about 2 minutes for a responce, if nothing, she'll just make her way in[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti] Once the lantern is lit, I'll take a look around.  See if the other doors are ajar at all.  No need to open any yet.  

"Anyone home?" he half whispers, not really attempting to get anyones attention.  

He looks for a suitable place to ride out the storm and makes himself comfortable. Pulling out some food for him and the ferret, who emerges from a fold in his cloak as Kote clicks his tongue softly.  [sblock=oc]She's(the ferret without a name, yet) obviously skiddish, and sounds of people and thunder would probably cause her to dark back into hiding.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]Already set on his course of action, Angrod merely pauses to turn over the pieces of broken symbol, quickly trying to put it in some semblance of order to it.  If it has no significance apparent to the elf, he simply shrugs his shoulders and enters.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Di]Angrod examines the pieces and the surrounding area.  The pieces look to have been a large rock that was probably blocking the doorway.  Some powerful force blew the rock apart, but pieces have been moved again to allow the door to open.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 2, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]Finding little interesting about the rocks, Angrod turns and enters.  Knowing that anything might be inside, the elf takes some caution.
[sblock=OOC]Hiding and moving silently at half speed: +8 for both.  +6 for both listen and spot; auto searching for secret doors: +8.

I'll sneak in as far as I can see.  I actually have no light sources at the moment.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=DI]Angrod gingerly pushes open the door and sees a human sitting on the ground chatting absent mindedly to a ferret in front of him.  The ferret immediately perks up and runs up the human's leg.  The human shows no sign of immediately seeing Angrod however.[/sblock][sblock=O3]Kote sets up in the northwest corner of the room and prepares to wait out the storm.  As he is feeding Chica he suddenly feels a draft.  Chica immediately rushes up Kote's leg to hide within his clothes.  When Kote looks up, he sees the door sliding shut on its own accord.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]Startled to find someone else here, Angrod is momentarily taken aback.

_Curse the luck!  But...  I don't recognize him [size=-2](her?)[/size].  Just another traveler?  Surely not the law..._

Uncertain how to handle the situation, the elf moves a bit away from the door, still keeping out of sight, and tries to get a sense of the situation.
[sblock=OOC]Still hiding/moving silently.  Just moving enough to get a bit away from the door.

Can you describe the human a bit?  Is there light in here?  What's the room like?

Also, still spotting, to make sure no one else is here.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=ti]As the storm approaches, Logan takes the opportunity to have some fresh air before holeing up inside.  He examines the broken stones more closely, and look around the top of the hill a bit.  As the weather worsens, he eventually makes his way back to the door, and inside.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]"What in the blazes?" Kote says, squinting in the direction of the door. He waits for a time focusing intently on the door before going to investigate.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=DI&O3]The stone chamber beyond the entrance measures at least ten paces square. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was once decorated with some care, but now only dust remains. Three massive stone doors—one each to the left and right, and one directly across from the entrance—lead deeper into the tor.

"What in the blazes?" the human says, squinting in the direction of the door. He waits for a time focusing intently on the door before going to investigate.  As he seems to be about to give up he notices a young elf standing slightly off to the side of the now closed door.  The elf seems to be surveying the room, peering carefully at the human, his food, the lantern at his feet, and his ferret as she cautiously comes back out of the human's clothes.  For her part, the ferret looks around and then returns to the food being held loosely in the human's hand.[sblock=oc]I'll let you guys take it from here including self descriptions.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=MN]As Logan looks around the door way he notices that the pieces look to have been a large rock that was probably blocking the doorway. Some powerful force blew the rock apart, but pieces have been moved again to allow the door to open.

The doorway itself appears to be very strong and secure in its construction.  The masons were very skilled, if not necessarily as skilled as dwarves.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]You see an obviously youthful (the equivalent of 15-year-old) male elf.  Though his explorer's outfit, leather armor, and longbow look well-cared-for, the rest of him looks disheveled.  He is slight, even for an elf, and somewhat dirty.  Though his dirty blond hair is greasy and his face full of sorrow, his eyes are bright.  He seems at once at the end of his rope and also on the verge of great possibility.  But only time will tell which way the wind will blow. 
[sblock=Ti][sblock=OOC]Wasn't sure how you wanted to handle "thought bubbles," given the discussions we had at the beginning of my game, so I'll do it like this for now.[/sblock]
_Damn!  I should have struck quickly.  Of all the abyssal luck..._[/sblock]
"Ummm..." the elf starts, obviously uncertain of himself.  His hand seems to reflexively reach to the bow on his shoulder.  But he stops short, and, with obvious effort, holds his hands at his sides.  "Didn't mean to startle," the elf mumbles almost inaudibly.  "Ummm, storm... and the shelter...  I can..."  He awkwardly points back to the entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & Di]You see a short, quite rotund human male.  Dressed in fine, overly large black clothes that embellish his weight to some degree.  He wears a very dirty and ratty looking blue hat that doesn't fit his outfit.  What hair remains on his head, and the patchy hair on his face, is perhaps a few months long, and salted with gray.  His dark brown eyes are alert and inquisitive.  He has no visible weapons, other than a tall walking stick leaning in the corner near his quite empty backpack.

"Ah. No, Please stay!" he says in elven, extending his free hand in a gesture of friendship.  "I only just got here myself, and there's more than enough room.  I don't have anything worth stealing, if that's what you're about, but we can share a fire for now."

"My name is Kote, son. And this is..... ah.... Heedy." he finishes gesturing to the ferret on his arm.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=MN]Logan notices a fresh set of tracks going through a puddle.  He quickly loses them among the rocks, but they appear to be heading towards the doorway.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Carefully, then, the dwarf approaches the door.  After opening the latch, he quickly kicks it open and sees what he can inside.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]As Kote greets the elf in his native tongue, and extends his kind welcome, the elf's visible apprehension begins to fade.  However, at the mention of stealing things, the quiet young man becomes slightly antsy.

"No... no stealing.  Just me wanting to stay dry.  Fire would be good though.  Ummm..." the elf pats down his pockets, "Good thing you have one, since I've got no flint 'n steel."

The elf moves to the other side of the fire, sets down his bow, and almost gets himself seated before quickly jumping up again.  "Oh, sorry," he says, offering his hand.  "I'm Angrod."  After Kote accepts or rejects his handshake, the elf timidly waves at Heedy.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & Di]"Ah. It would seem i have something worth stealing.  Perhaps it IS necessary to invoke 'Storm-Peace'" Kote says, shaking Angrod's hand and chuckling to himself. 

"I jest Angrod. You seem like a safe-enough fellow. Have a seat, that storm looked quite vicious.  We may be here a while.  You actually remind me of a student i had once. Bright kid. What was his name..... Always sneaking around scaring other students. I remember one time, he actually hid under the headmasters desk for over a day, just to frighten him.  Too bad really, he was a good kid...."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 4, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]"'Storm-Peace.'  Yes, I know it," Angrod replies to Kote's remark.

After Kote finishes speaking of his one-time student, the elf chuckles and asks, with genuine interest, "What happened to him?"  The elf rifles a moment through his backpack, as though looking for something, but he stops with a frown, apparently not finding what he sought.  But he turns back to the human, with obvious concern about the plight of the student.
[sblock=Ti]_He CAN'T be the law, unless I'm an idiot.  I wonder if this kindly old man has any food..._[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 4, 2007)

[sblock=all but Wo (Sorry)]As Kote starts to speak again, Angrod's ears perk up to the sound of the latch on the door.  Before he can react however the door is kicked open, revealing a dwarf.

For the dwarf's part, he looks into the room and sees a human and an elf talking to each other in the northwest corner of the stone chamber beyond the entrance.  The room measures at least ten paces square. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was once decorated with some care, but now only dust remains. Three massive stone doors—one each to the left and right, and one directly across from the entrance—lead deeper into the tor.[sblock=oc]Aaaaaand.... GO!  I sent a map to each of you of the room.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 4, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3 & mn]The elf is an obviously youthful (the equivalent of 15-year-old) male sitting on the floor near a fire. Though his explorer's outfit, leather armor, and longbow look well-cared-for, the rest of him looks disheveled. He is slight, even for an elf, and somewhat dirty. Though his dirty blond hair is greasy and his face full of sorrow, his eyes are bright. He seems at once at the end of his rope and also on the verge of great possibility. But only time will tell which way the wind will blow.[sblock=OOC]I want to know what the dwarf looks like, so I can decide how Angrod might react to him.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 5, 2007)

[sblock=MN O3 Di][sblock=oc]Wouldn't we all...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 5, 2007)

[sblock=wes isn't important i guess]The dwarf stands in the sprinkles outside the door, dumfounded at the site within.  The drops fall on the links of a chain shirt worn over whatever clothing he has but a cloak, as well as his armaments, a strangely crafted longbow and a large flail, which he holds in hand.  

As he sees that the two within are apparently non-combative, he steps out of the rain and half-heartedly wipes the water from his face.  Most stays in his full red beard, however.  The beard matches the hair on his head, though that is a shade darker.  His features change little from the initial look of surprise, only to scowl a bit.  He moves a bit closer to the fire to make out the details of the others.  

The stout, hearty fellow eventually draws himself up to his full height before stating, "You don't mind if I share the shelter" with only the hint of a question.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 5, 2007)

[sblock=ti & di & mn]You see a short, quite rotund human male. Dressed in fine, overly large black clothes that embellish his weight to some degree. He wears a very dirty and ratty looking blue hat that doesn't fit his outfit. What hair remains on his head, and the patchy hair on his face, is perhaps a few months long, and salted with gray. His dark brown eyes are alert and inquisitive. He has no visible weapons, other than a tall walking stick leaning in the corner near his quite empty backpack.

"Ah another traveler.  It would appear we are having a storm-peace-party!" Kote says chuckling to himself.

"Welcome friend, My name is Kote, and this is Angrod. Please share our fire as we wait out the storm." he continues, addressing the newcomer formally in is his native language, but making no move to stand.

"Close the door if you would. There's a bit of a draft." he finishes, returning to the common tongue and chuckling to himself again.


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=Not Wo]When the dwarf first enters, Angrod looks extremely startled.  That look only slightly fades as Kote begins addressing him.  When the old man begins addressing the dwarf in a different tongue, Angrod starts to look worried, though the elf tries to force a smile as Kote continues chuckling.

"Ummm... Yes, I'm Angrod," the elf says, bringing himself almost to standing before sitting back down.[sblock=Ti]_Oh gods!  They aren't conspiring against me, are they?  Both getting here at the same time.  Able to talk behind my back while right in front of me.  But, I guess Kote knew elven, too.  I bet I can outrun them if I have to._[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=them]Turning to close the door, the dwarf responds, "I am Logan."

He approaches the fire and, without sitting, begins warming his hands over it.  "Did you happen upon shelter by chance, then?  How fortunate."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=not Wo]The door slowly slides shut behind the dwarf.  Before anything more than introductions are possible, however, there is a quick, soft rapping at the door.  The soft knock only happens once, but the group can hear the rain intensifying outside.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=soon to be wo]Turning to the door at the sound of the knocking, Kote says "It's a good thing this place is so large, at the rate we're coming anyway."

He stands, with some difficultly and approaches the door.  "I suppose odds are that this fellow isn't here to rob us either, since he bothered to knock." Kote remarks as he opens the door.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 6, 2007)

"I suppose odds are that this fellow isn't here to rob us either, since he bothered to knock." A short, quite rotund human male remarks as he opens the door. 

Dressed in fine, overly large black clothes that embellish his weight to some degree. He wears a very dirty and ratty looking blue hat that doesn't fit his outfit. What hair remains on his head, and the patchy hair on his face, is perhaps a few months long, and salted with gray. His dark brown eyes are alert and inquisitive. He has no visible weapons, other than a tall walking stick leaning in the corner near his quite empty backpack.

Behind him, gathered around a lantern, stand an elf and a dwarf.  The elf is an obviously youthful (the equivalent of 15-year-old) male sitting on the floor near a fire. Though his explorer's outfit, leather armor, and longbow look well-cared-for, the rest of him looks disheveled. He is slight, even for an elf, and somewhat dirty. Though his dirty blond hair is greasy and his face full of sorrow, his eyes are bright. He seems at once at the end of his rope and also on the verge of great possibility. But only time will tell which way the wind will blow.

The dwarf wears a chain shirt worn over whatever clothing he has but a cloak, as well as his armaments, a strangely crafted longbow and a large flail, which he holds in hand.  He carries a full red beard with the hair on his head being only a shade darker.  The dwarf looks to have come in quite recently as he still has some water slowly dripping from his beard.[sblock=oc]Alright Worthley, you're in, let's have a description[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 7, 2007)

At the door stands a human female, close to five and a half feet tall.  Her slender frame is covered with a set of scale armor that must have been custom made, as it would be hard to find a set already made to fit such a shape.  Her long red hair covers the milky smooth skin on her face and the silver chain that comes to a rest in the middle of her chest with a beautifully crafted symbol of a god.  A hand full of javalins and a shield cover her travelling gear on her back, and a morningstar hangs from her hip.  All the while, the first thing you notice is her piercing green eyes as she begins to speak. "Thank the heavens.  I am Ava, and was wondering if I might take cover here from the storm that is nearing?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 7, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_Damn!  How many more are coming?  Even if this isn't some kind of set up...  Crap!_[/sblock]
The young elf stands, looking somewhat awestruck as his gaze shifts between the old man, the stout dwarf, and the redhead.

"It sure is," the elf says, turning to the old man.  Turning back to the woman, he meekly waves.  "I'm Angrod."

Apparently uneasy about something, the elf doesn't sit back down immediately.  He shifts his weight from one foot to the other, and the fingers on his right hand seem to twitch.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 7, 2007)

Seemingly unconcerned with the strange circumstances, Logan simply stares into the fire for the time being.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 8, 2007)

During the time it has taken everyone to find shelter in the tor, the storm outside has been steadily picking up in intensity.  Immediately after Ava enters the room, a crack of lightning marks another increase in the storm's fury.  It appears as though no one will be making their way out of the tor safely until after the storm abates. [sblock=oc]mainly color text there, feel free to interact with each other in the meantime.  No fire outside of a lantern has actually been built as of yet, so if Logan is content staring into a lantern that's great.  I have been assuming everyone has been loitering in the NW corner of the room.  I'm working on getting a map of the room up (maybe I'll just forward that one to Worthley too)  If you guys want to set up anywhere in particular, you'll have to let me know over the next couple posts.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## worthley (Jul 8, 2007)

"I'm sorry for any inconvenience.  I really do appreciate your hospitality.  Do all of you live here together?"  Inquires the young woman, as she walks through the room, gathering what understanding of the place she can from her suroundings.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking to the wet dwarf, and then around the otherwise empty room, Kote says "Ah.... No.  We too are simply seeking shelter from the storm.  My name is Kote."

He turns and goes back to the lantern, and makes ready to start a fire.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 9, 2007)

Under the mage's watchful care, there is soon a healthy fire taking some of the chill out of the stark stone room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 9, 2007)

"Ah... Yes," Angrod adds to Kote's assessment.  "We just all happened to be here at the same time."  The elf's tone makes it apparent that he finds the coincidence odd.

After Kote gets settled with the fire, Angrod absently begins walking around the perimeter of the room.  The elf stops by each door, closely examining them in turn.

As he walks the room, the elf keeps an ear and eye on the group to see what conversation, if any, will pop up.
[sblock=OOC]Autosearch all the walls by walking by them.  Take 20 searching each door, unless something happens in the meantime.  Noting if they are trapped and/or locked, but NOT disarming, unlocking, or opening for the time being.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=di]Angrod notes that each door is securely locked.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 9, 2007)

As a few minutes go by, Logan settles in.  "Anyone care for a bite? he inquires as he rummages through his pack for some rations, and any game he may have found earlier in the day.

He plucks a few things out and warms them over the fire.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2007)

"Very much actually.  I can't say i'm fond of this stale bread, and i think i've eaten enough salted game for a few lifetimes."

"This is all quite pleasant.  I'm thankful you all didn't turn out to be brigands.  What brings you all to the area?"

"Myself, well i've been mostly wandering lately.  Time to see the world and what not.  Have you been anyplace quite exciting?  My travels have been rather uneventful thus far, and i'd love a bit of intrigue after all that walking. I considered buying a horse before i left, but i must admit, they frighten me.  I don't know the first thing about them and i never took a liking to their smell.  But they seem to be reasonably well behaved most of the time.  Perhaps someday.  Any of you have horses around?"


----------



## worthley (Jul 9, 2007)

Ava takes a small piece of food from Logan, and thanks him.  She says a quick silent prayer and then bites in.  After she finishes, she begins with her thoughts.  "I personally don't have a horse.  Never had enough belongings to really make them worthwhile.  Sure they are fast, but it becomes something you rely on.  And if it dies between cities, there is a lot of expencive equipment that you would have to carry a long way, or lose forever."

"As for why I am here.  I am searching for a necromancer.  I have been from town to town, gathering what information I can get.  I have a slight lead that is based on the next town up the road.  Hopefully it is helpful."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2007)

"A necromancer you say?" Kote says, rubbing his stubbly beard.

"I've always found the study a bit morbid.  Though most of my distaste for it comes from an unsavory fellow I once worked with.  Quite shady, unclean and a bit off in the head if you know what I mean.  There's just too much to life to spend all your time trying to learn about death I say." he finishes, nodding as if agreeing with himself.


----------



## worthley (Jul 9, 2007)

"I do not plan it to be pleasant when I reach this necromancer.  He killed my mother, and I am seeking my revenge.  I know many other clerics have a distaste for revenge, but I have no problems with it."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 9, 2007)

When Logan mentions food, Angrod nearly stops dead in his tracks, but instead he waits, continuing his search and listening to the conversation.

Once finished, he comes back, and the skinny elf hungrily devours every bit of food given to him.

"No horse," Angrod responds to Kote's question around a mouthful of food.

"My parents is clerics.  I always thought there was too much to life to spend all you're time with gods that don't care none much."  Angrod coughs and his cheeks redden.

"Sorry...  Didn't mean... ummm...  You're god's is prolly diff'rent..."  The elf's voice trails off at the end.

"Oh!"  He interjects, changing the subject.  "Them doors is locked.  Whatcha think this place is?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 9, 2007)

"A horse.  Yes, that would be splendid, but I haven't afforded one yet, replies Logan.  "I suppose it's actually _good_ luck that I happened here.  I am a guide around this area.  I don't know how you all managed to find shelter so fast when you needed it, but you most likely won't be so lucky next time."

"And this place... seemed at first to be a ruin of sorts.  I can't imagine how the doors would come to be locked if that were the case, though.  Surely others must have sought shelter here in the past.  I would guess that there are other occupants," the dwarf concludes, unperturbed at the thought of trespassing.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2007)

"To kill the necromancer, eh?  The irony.  HA!" Kote blurts, and then looking somewhat abashed continues "Ah, but yes.  Avenging the death of a loved one, very noble.  I hope you get what you're looking for.  That goes for all of you.  We've all found a sturdy shelter.  That's a start."

Kote looks quizzically as Angrod stutters about and reports his findings.  

"Locked doors.  From the inside or the out?  Or can't you tell?  That would probably tell us where these supposed inhabitants are, or at least how clever they are."  he concludes, winking at Logan.  

As an apparent afterthought, he turns back to Logan and asks somewhat expectantly "A guide you say?  From the area then?  Do you have any telling stories to share? About this place? Or necromancers? Or the area in general?"


----------



## worthley (Jul 9, 2007)

Ava gives a little smile to the elf,  "Angrod, please do not worry about your comment.  I understand that many feel the same as you do about the gods.  I spend my time honoring Pelor, and am rewarded for doing so.  I have the ability to heal the wounded as a gift for my service."

Ava then looks at each door.  "Maybe it would be best for no less than two of us to sleep at a time as we wait the storm out...."  She pauses, and then quickly continues to cover her untrustingness to the strangers  "So they don't ambush us in our rest."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 10, 2007)

As Kote continues to talk, Angrod mumbles, "They got keyholes.  Prolly can lock both ways."  He then becomes silent again.
[sblock=OOC]Ahhh!  Attack of multiple conversations all at once![/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=oc]awesome ain't it?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 10, 2007)

Outside, the storm continues to increase in intensity.  The hodge podge group can feel the rumble following nearby lightning strikes.  [sblock=oc]As a side note that I haven't mentioned as of yet.  Ava reached the building at somewhere around 3 pm.  It is summer and you are assumed to be in a temperate climate, so travel between two remote towns could allow for noticing the storm and finding the tor by late afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 10, 2007)

Ava turns her head quickly to the door after the loud thunder, and slowly returns her attention to the group.  "Seems like we'll be here for a while.  Kota, why don't you tell me more of the 'unsavory' fellow.  Maybe it's the same person I'm looking for?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 10, 2007)

"Most of what I know wouldn't be too interesting to you, I'm sure.  Where rapids occur in the rivers, which passes lead to fresh water in the hills, where the dear trails are..."

"I don't associate with the actual inhabitants of the area much," Logan responds, hanging his head a bit.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 10, 2007)

"Kote missy, K-O-T-E.   And I seriously doubt that old dog of a professor could have anything to do with your mothers death my dear.  He's quite hobbled.  Bum leg.... He always use to say it was in some great battle, but we're pretty sure he fell down some stairs.  Anyway.  He's quite old. No, he's very, very old.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn he's passed on now.....  But i can point you to his house if you want to get a little practice in before the real thing. eh?"

"I'd bet you know a great deal i'd find interesting.  For instance, i often need supplies of sorts from the natural environment.  In my studies, most of those supplies were purchased in a building with 4 walls and a roof. Now, those places are few and far between.  You could likely help me find some of those supplies in the wild.  See?" He says grinning childishly at Logan.

"I don't feel like sleep just yet, but it's probably best for one of us to stay awake at all times, should the owners return to find us squatting."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 10, 2007)

Angrod stifles giggles as Kote talks about the old man.  The elf listens with interest as Kote talks.
[sblock=Ti]_Gotta figure out what these people are doing here.  Not after me... I think._[/sblock]
"So... umm..." Angrod begins awkwardly.  "What do, ah, you study?

"Oh!" the elf interjects.  "I don't sleep.  Just need a little rest.  So I can stay up a long time."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 11, 2007)

As the group of travelers converse, the sound of hissing rain, pounding hail, and howling wind from outside is interrupted only by the occasional loud crack of thunder. Still, this room seems stable enough for the most part. Even when the thunder seems to shake the very ground, not so much as a mote of dust filters down from the ceiling. The doors leading into the tor, however, do show signs of weakness, seeming to tremble with every thunderclap. 

Suddenly, in conjunction with a particularly loud thunderclap, all three doors break open at once, falling from their doorways into the room with a great cacophony. In the silence that follows, the sounds of squeaking fill the air as a pack of rats swarms in from the nearest doorway.

[sblock=oc]The rats are coming in from the doorway to the west. (North is up, where it is supposed to be.)  You all can see two of them (so far) through the doorway.  No surprise round.  The fire is in the middle of you all on the map I emailed out.  If you guys REALLY REALLY want to talk some more you are welcome to do that first.

Status & Initiative
Angrod (22): 0 damage
Kote (18): 0 damage
Rat (7): 0 damage
Rat (5): 0 damage
Ava(4): 0 damage
Logan (3): 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

"Crap!" Angrod yells.  The elf quickly stands up, takes a step to the side, and fires his bow at the nearest rat.

"There's more behind these!"
[sblock=OOC]Stand up; 5-foot step SW; shoot

Longbow, +4, 1d8 (+1d6 SA) x3 crit, +1 to hit and damage w/in 30'[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 11, 2007)

The rat in front practically explodes as the elf's arrow rips through it.  Another rat quickly takes it's place though.  The new rat rushes towards Ava.



[sblock=OC]Angrod steps 5' SW and fires 12+ hit, 7 damage (it is really really really dead).  He took out the northern rat, there is still one visible in the south half  of the doorway.
Status & Initiative
Kote (18): 0 damage
Rat (7): 0 damage
Rat (5): 7 damage deadity dead dead
Ava (4): 0 damage
Logan (3): 0 damage
Angrod (22): 0 damage
Rat #4 (21): 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 11, 2007)

"Did someone order dinner?" jests Logan before he charges the rat.

[sblock=ooc]If Ava makes room, charge it, drawing on the way.  +7 1d10+4 19-20/x2.  If she doesn't just move-attack, and it's only +5.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

"Ah.  Yes. Battle.  Erm...." Kote stutters as he makes his way to his feet and takes in his surroundings.

[sblock=oc]Stand, 5' step NW, and ready to MM the next rat that comes out of the door.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 11, 2007)

"Ah, the battle puns.  Let's hope your blade is more deadly."  Ava then moves out of the way, while drawing her morningstar, and strikes the rat next to her
[sblock=ooc]move 5'w while drawing, attack 4 +1, 1d8+1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

With a look of strained concentration, Angrod fires his elven bow again.
[sblock=OOC]Shoot one of the rats.  I prefer one that is NOT next to an ally (since I don't have precise shot.  I'll move if necessary to avoid cover (likely south).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

The portly mage chuckles nervously and prepares for the onslaught.  Almost instantaneously, a rat emerges from the doorway, and quickly meets its end from the spell.

Several other rats move frantically move into the room heading towards the first targets they see.

Ava draws her weapon, moves, and barely connects with the rat near her.  The rat doesn't survive the contact.

Logan tries to hit the rat next to him, but misses.

Angrod tries another shot, but his nerves betray him and the arrow flies astray.



[sblock=oc]6 moves into the room, triggers ready, 4 damage, dead

8, 5, 7, 1 move

Ava draws, steps 5' W (she has a BAB of 0 so can't draw while moving), attacks 4, 13+ hits, 2 damage, dead

3 moves into the room

Logan draws and attacks 1, 6+ miss

Angrod steps S and attacks 8, 2+ miss


Status & Initiative
Kote: 0 damage
6: dead
5: 0 damage
8: 0 damage
7: 0 damage
1: 0 damage
2: 7 damage deadity dead dead
Ava: 0 damage
3: 0 damage
Logan: 0 damage
Angrod: 0 damage
4: 2 damage, dead[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 12, 2007)

"Yes.  You all seem quite adept. Ah... continue." Kote says as he backs away slightly.

[sblock=oc]5' step East Ready to MM something that gets within 10'[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

Ava turns slightly and and smashes another rat
[sblock=ooc] hit 7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

"Damn!" Angrod curses his last shot.  The elf moves to try to get a better one.
[sblock=OOC]Most of the rats go before me.  I move as needed to avoid cover, though I probably can't avoid the lack of precise shot this time.  If a rat is next to me, I just 5-foot step away and shoot.

Sorry for my lack of precision.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 12, 2007)

"Stop moving!"

[sblock=ooc]I am similarly unknowing of what the situation will be when my turn comes around.  If I can do so without an AoO, flank one.  If not, just attack one (if it's the later, attack one that's away from the other folks, so I might be able to flank next time).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Kote steps back again.

The rats attack whoever is nearest them, one connects with each opponent.

Ava lashes out at another rat, but is not as lucky this time.

Logan again tries to eliminate a rat, yet fails to connect once more.

Angrod tries another shot, his ain is better this time, and the rat collapses.

Kote, realizing that he hasn't been attacked, once again prepares a spell.



[sblock=oc]Kote readies MM.

5 attacks V 18+ hit, 1 damage

8 moves, attacks V, 9+, miss

7 attacks V, 10+ miss

1 attacks L, 9+, miss

Ava attacks 7, 5+ miss

3 attacks L, 19+, hit, 1 damage

Logan attacks 1, 6+ miss

Angrod attacks 7, 18, hit, 2 damage, dead

Kote readies again.


Status & Initiative

5: 0 damage
8: 0 damage
7: 2 damage, dead
1: 0 damage
Ava: 1 damage
3: 0 damage
Logan: 1 damage
Angrod: 0 damage
Kote: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

With some consternation, Angrod asks, "Ummm...  Can you take a step back after swinging?  I need better shots."
[sblock=OOC]Presumably I don't actually say this until my turn.  So, I'm going to delay until the others start doing that.  Once that happens, continue to move as needed to avoid cover, and shoot rats that I can.

Only two more levels until I get precise shot.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Yeah so I was tired/ a little drunk last night, let me finish resolving the round...

5 Attacks V, 14+, hit, 1 damage
8 attacks V, 6+, miss
1 attacks L 2+, miss

Status and init:
Ava: 2 damage
3: 0 damage
Logan: 1 damage
Angrod: 0 damage
Kote: 0 damage
5: 0 damage
8: 0 damage
1: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

Ava attacks the rat next to here, and then shifts her position.
[sblock=ooc]attack 5, then move 5' SW[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 12, 2007)

Logan quickly looks over his shoulder at the elf, then again attempts to lay into one of the vermin.  Afterward, he steps back with a mock bow.

[sblock=ooc]Attack #3, step NE.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Ava swings at the rat giving her difficulties, but can't connect.

The rat next to Logan bites down once again.

[sblock=oc]Ava attacks 11+, miss, moves
3 attacks L, 19+, hit, 1 damage
Logan attacks 3, 2+, miss
Angrod attacks 8, 20!, check 18+, verified, 18 damage, and I thought the other one was dead...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Kote continues his tense focus on any rats that may sneak past his new friends.

[sblock=oc]Keep readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Kote continues to be vigilant.

The rats keep up their frenzied attacks with much success.



[sblock=oc]Kote readies MM.

5 attacks V 18+ hit, 1 damage

1 steps 5' NE attacks L, 18+, hit, 1 damage

Ava is SW of where she is on the map, Logan and 1 are NE

Status & Initiative

5: 0 damage
1: 0 damage
Ava: 4 damage
3: 0 damage
Logan: 3 damage
Angrod: 0 damage
Kote: 0 damage, readied MM[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 12, 2007)

"Gah!  A little help here?"

[sblock=ooc]Logan attacks #1, then steps E.  oh, i just assumed i'd miss.  if i kill it, move to flank #3 with V.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

Ava looks at the bite and claw marks from the rats, then swings again.
[sblock=ooc]attack 3[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 12, 2007)

The fight continues.  Ava cannot connect, but the rat and Logan do a better job.

Angrod misses an open shot.

Kote chuckles nervously as Logan and the rat continue to edge nearer.

The rats keep up their frenzied attacks.

The scene begins to resemble two dances of rat and human, with neither making any headway.  Finally, the elf fires an arrow that drops Ava's opponent.  She uses the advantage to run down the final rat.

[sblock=oc]I spoke with some of you and assumed that the same actions would keep occuring.  

Ava attacks 5, 7+, miss.

3 moves 5' NE, attacks L, 18+ hit, 1 damage

L attacks 1, 13+ hits, 8 damage, dead, moves 5' E

A attacks 3, 9+ miss

K moves 5' E readies spell

5 steps SW, attacks A, 18+, hit, 1 damage

V attacks 5, 12+, miss, steps SW

3 attacks L, 1+ miss

L attacks 3, 6+ miss, Steps E

A attacks 5, 11+ hit, 5 damage, dead

K moves 5' E readies spell

V charges 3, 18+ hit, 9 damage, dead

final status

Ava: 5 damage
Logan: 4 damage
Angrod: 0 damage
Kote: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

"Well, now that these doors are open, we should make sure nothing else wants to eat us.  But first, is anyone else injured?"  Ava then grabs her holy symbol and her wounds start to dissapear.
[sblock=ooc]give up summon monster 1 for clw on me[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Unnecessarily dusting himself off, Kote says "That was invigorating.  You are all quite good at..... that.  I can see where those...ah... skills could be useful.  I must say i'm not very.... experienced in these types of situations." finishing somewhat meekly.

"I didn't plan on exploring, but given the recent events, I would much rather stay in a group. At least until this storm passes. So I will go where you do."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

Angrod looks between his bow and the rats he felled.  "Not bad, eh?" he says to no one in particular.  The elf then turns to the open doors as if he expects more to pour through.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 13, 2007)

For the time being, everything seems quite quiet. in the room.  All the doors were mostly destroyed when the bolt shook them from their hinges.  The room itself, and what can be seen of the corridors beyond the empty doorways seems to remain sturdy.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 13, 2007)

"Not bad at all..." comments Logan, out of breath.

"Let's regroup for a moment here, but then... yes.  We should see what else is in this hill."

[sblock=ooc]Logan is obviously bleeding pretty heavily from his legs, but he doesn't mention it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 13, 2007)

"Logan, you look really hurt.  I have the ability to heal that."
[sblock=ooc]Will cast clw on logan if he says yes.  also, did I roll well enough on my clw to fully heal myself?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Ava healed 2 hp on herself and 6 on Logan if he accepts[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 13, 2007)

"What?  Oh.  Yes, that would..." Logan trails off as he approaches Ava.

Let's go have that look, then.


----------



## worthley (Jul 13, 2007)

After healing Logan, Ava starts making here way throught the door to the west.  "Well, let's start with where these rats came from."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_Well, I guess if they were here to get me, they could whether we just sit here or explore..._[/sblock]
Angrod shrugs his shoulders.  "Ummm...  I can, uh, scout ahead if you want.  I think Kote can tell you that I can hide pretty okay."  The elf raises an eyebrow and looks to the old man.
[sblock=OOC]Is there any light other than any we might have?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock=oc]there isn't any other light that you can see so far.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 13, 2007)

"Yes.  He's quite good at that too." Kote says nodding.  "He managed to sneak up on me at least.  We should proceed with caution.  Even an inhabitant that tolerates rats, large rats, may not be so welcoming to armed intruders.        Let us hope this ends better than Awels.  That poor man.  Trolls are not to be trifled with." he finishes somberly.

He begins gathering his things, pats Heedy through his cloak and says, in a poorly executed and entirely over-dramatic tone,  "Let us venture deeper into this curious structure."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=oc]what's the order, how far ahead is Angrod, etc etc[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I was gonna wait for others to agree or disagree with me scouting.  I was also going to wait to see what kind of light sources people have.  A bullseye lantern would suggest a different scouting distance than a torch.

If we only have torches, Angrod would probably like to be 30' in front.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 14, 2007)

"I will gladly bring up the rear or follow closely behind our scout, given your preference."


----------



## worthley (Jul 14, 2007)

"I'm probably the loudest of the group.  I should stay back."  Ava then reaches into her pack.  "I do have this for light."  As she pulls out a hooded lantern.  "I just can't carry it, my shield, and have my weapon ready."
[sblock=ooc]sorry Di, I had a mind fart on your question[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 14, 2007)

"I also have a hooded lantern, and a number of these torch like things." He says, pointing to a sunrod. "And i think the best place for me is somewhere near the middle."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

Angrod glances between Ava and Kote and scratches his head.  "Ummm...  So, are _you_ carrying the light?"  With the elf's shifting glances, it is not apparent whether his "you" means the woman, the old man, or both.  It seems likely that Angrod himself isn't sure.
[sblock=OOC]If we use a hooded lantern, I'll be 60' ahead of whomever is carrying it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

"You... uh... did want me to scout, right?  I... ummm... can't do that well if I have to carry the light."

Angrod turns to Logan.  "Were you askin' me?  If, ah, you can, or... want to.  Ummm... sure."
[sblock=OOC]Time for fun with hypotheticals...

If the group shows anything resembling consensus that it wants Angrod to sneak ahead, he will hide and move silently at half speed (15').  If there is no such consensus, he will instead take position at the front of the group and not hide or move silently.

If someone carries a hooded lantern or sunrod, and no one objects, Angrod will remain 65' (I changed my mind from 60 to 65) ahead of the person nearest the front of the group that carries such a light source.  If, instead, we only have a torchlight, Angrod will remain 45' ahead of the person nearest the front of the group that carries such a light source.  If, in the alternative, no one is willing to carry a light source, Angrod doesn't leave the room.

If anyone objects or has an alternate plan that they would like to implement, Angrod will defer.

To the extent that I have failed to cover something, Ti can use his judgment.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=oc]


Shot at 2007-07-14

That's the way I see the group lining up.  (Angrod will be 30' further forward, I just didn't want a long skinny map.)  Kote will likely hold the lantern.  Argue if you must.  The hallway is 10' wide.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 15, 2007)

"This all seems a bit cumbersome.  You see, i have this lantern, and i'll be using it to light my way.  You, sir, say you are a good scout.  It would seem to follow that you should stay somewhat out of that light.  If any of the rest of you are also wishing to be scouts, though why we would want more than one i can not say, you should also remain outside my light.  The lady Ava and I will gladly give one or both of you enough of a lead to scout to your hearts content, but i seriously don't think we need to spend the night bickering away about it.  If we wish to simply stand around and talk, there are MUCH nicer things to talk about I am sure."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 15, 2007)

Confident now that he'll have some way to see, Angrod takes the lead and moves down the tunnel.
[sblock=OOC]As previously outlined.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 15, 2007)

Angrod stealthily leads the way down the passage.  After a short hall filled with frescoes of battles long past, a chamber opens up.  The only object of interest in this chamber is a statue at the far end. It resembles a sarcophagus standing upright, except that the head of the figure carved upon its lid looks distorted.  A pair of batlike wings extends from its temples, and the thing seems to have tendrils instead of hair. 



[sblock=oc]Angrod is the only one who can actually see around in the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 15, 2007)

Angrod stops sneaking for the moment, and hustles back to the others.  "Empty room...  But, ummm...  There's a weird thing."

The elf goes back into the room.  He first skirts around the outside walls, then makes a more thorough examination of the odd statue.
[sblock=OOC]Using autosearch on the walls.  Search the statue.  +8.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 15, 2007)

"Egh?" mutters Logan, obviously now out of his element.

"I'll keep an eye on the other doors while you look around."


----------



## worthley (Jul 15, 2007)

Ava makes her way into the room.  "Let me know if you find any traps before you try to disarm it."  Ava then keeps her gaze on the odd statue.
[sblock=ooc]will cast resistance on Angrod if a trap is found[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 16, 2007)

Angrod steps into the room once more, with Ava and Kote closely behind him.  As soon as he crosses the threshold, the eyes of the sarcophagus' eyes pop open to emit an eerie green fire and the head flies towards them in attack!

Angrod jumps into action and lets loose an arrow.  The arrow sinks into the head's left eye and the head quickly falls to the ground with a sickly splat.  Dead.


[sblock=oc]Initiative:

Angrod 23
Head 21
Kote 19
Logan 10
Ava 4

I got Di's action from him.

Angrod attacks 17+ hit, 7 damage, it's dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2007)

"Wow!" Angrod exclaims.  "Sorry... Umm...  I guess that was my fault.  I didn't think anything was in here.  It must have, uh, not seen me?"  The rising tone at the end of the last sentence indicates the clear question in the elf's tone.
[sblock=OOC]If nothing else attacks, proceed with the search as outlined.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 16, 2007)

A detailed search of the room turns up nothing.  At the bottom of the now headless sarcophagus, however, reveals a simple ring in a pile of dust.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 16, 2007)

Darting back into the room after hearing the commotion, Logan exclaims, "What happened?!"


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 16, 2007)

"Angrod has continued his usefulness." Kote notes.

"I don't believe i've ever seen one of those creatures...." he continues, examining the statue and obviously contemplating the creature.

[sblock=oc]Do i know what the creature is?  Does the statue look like something i know anything about?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock=o3]The creature is a vargouille, a minor evil outsider.  Normally, they are slightly larger than a human head, this specimen is smaller.  They commonly live in graveyards and other homes of the dead.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 16, 2007)

Ava, somewhat shocked by the quick reaction by the elf.  "Good shot.  We should probably keep moving.  Let's check out the next door."  She then begins to make her way to the nothern door.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 16, 2007)

As he walks with the group, Kote exclaims "A vargouille!!! Yes that's what it is.  Of course.  They're quite common actually.  Around cemeteries and other areas the dead tend to frequent. A bit small as i recall, but not out of the ordinary.   It would appear that that room at least served as some type of burial area.  Perhaps this whole structure is some kind of tomb..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2007)

Angrod pockets the ring found in the dust.  While the elf doesn't try to hide it, he doesn't call attention to it either.

In response to the compliments of Kote and Ava, the elf's face turns a bit red, but he says nothing.

Angrod coughs and moves toward the northern door.  "A tomb?  Huh..."
[sblock=Ti]_That means treasure!  Maybe my fortunes are turning._[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 16, 2007)

Following closely again until they reach the door, Logan awaits another report back.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I am going to assume the same order going through the next door.  I'll post when I get home in an hourish.  feel free to dialog until then.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 17, 2007)

Angrod begins to explore to the north.  There he finds a long stone hall that ends in a stone chamber.  The chamber is furnished only with cracked, moldering tables on which lie rusted implements of iron. Rain falls into the middle of the room from a shaft in the ceiling that must run all the way to the top of the tor. From the bottom of the shaft dangles a rope, swinging slightly. A drain in the center of the floor allows the water to escape, but old, dark stains suggest that it was used to carry away other fluids long ago.



[sblock=oc]for whatever reason, there is a door that is not marked in the hallway to the north.  So you can't see beyond the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_Ugh!  This doesn't seem like a tomb..._[/sblock]
Angrod takes only a quick look around to ensure that no hidden enemies are around again before continuing forward.
[sblock=OOC]Spot and listen I suppose, then keep going.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 17, 2007)

Angrod detects nothing but the fall of rain from above.  The door seems to be locked.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 17, 2007)

Angrod, as before, hustles back to the party.

"Locked door in a...  ummm... nasty room.  I'll look around a bit, since we need to stop anyway."
[sblock=OOC]Walk around the outside walls to autosearch for doors.  Search the locked door.  Try to open the locked door, +8.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 17, 2007)

Logan approaches the room, stopping at the southern entrance to watch Angrod go to work on the door.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 18, 2007)

"Hmmm... My first thought was this must be some sort of bell tower....room..... But these stains, and these.... implements..... seem to suggest something less wholesome.  I do wonder though, what is this rope attached to." Kote comments as he very casually walks through the room, dragging his finger along table and instrument alike; finally tugging on the rope a few times.  

"I'm beginning to wonder if cemetery was most appropriate word for this place...... he states coldly.


----------



## worthley (Jul 18, 2007)

"I'm starting to think that once we finish this search, we will have seen things that we will never be able to forget."  Ava then pauses and stares at the locked door.  "I think we should leave that door alone, at least until we take care of all the opened ones."


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 18, 2007)

"I suppose.  Let's examine the last doorway to see where it leads before heading further this way."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 18, 2007)

Angrod quickly glances between Ava and Logan.  "Ummm.... okay."

The elf stops his attempt to unlock the door and leads the group back to the entry chamber and the last open door.
[sblock=OOC]Same procedure outlined before.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2007)

Shot at 2007-07-18

As Angrod enters the Eastern room he finds that the room is empty save for  a single, small, stone chest in the center of the floor.  The thick layer of dust suggests that no one has disturbed this chamber for many years.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Assuming Logan learns of this, he'll approach down the hall and stop at the last square of the hall, waiting for investigation of the chest.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 19, 2007)

Angrod stops in his tracks at the edge of the room and looks around to ensure that it is empty.
[sblock=OOC]Spot check.  For now I'm gonna assuming that I don't see something that you didn't already describe.[/sblock]
"Dead end, I think," Angrod calls back.  "But, ah, sumpin's wrong.  Bring up the light, but... ummm... maybe don't go in."

The elf carefully examines the floor, blowing away dust and the like, looking for traps.
[sblock=OOC]I'm totally going search each square heading from where I am straight toward the chest.  Once at the chest, I'll take 20 searching it.

Unless someone stops me, since it would take some time.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=oc]since everyone has in theory checked this game, but NOT posted, I am going to assume that means that you are all walking to the end of the hall and watching him in complete silence...[/sblock]Angrod looks around carefully, but doesn't spot anything else in the room.

He carefully and cautiously works his way east, clearing a path in the dust until he is right next to the chest.  Nothing appears to be amiss.

Once at the chest he quickly discerns that the lid is unlocked, however his further caution pays off when he notices a line connected to a hair trigger leading into the floor.


----------



## worthley (Jul 19, 2007)

"Angrod?  Did you find a trap?  Come back here, I can help protect you if something goes wrong."
[sblock=ooc]cast resistance on Angrod (+1 to saves for 1 minute).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 19, 2007)

Standing at the threshold of the room, Kote notes "I've always thought that these sorts of situations are intriguing.  It's like a puzzle.  But we're not sure what we're looking for or what makes it a puzzle.  Hmm.  It's almost certainly dangerous, probably life threatening even."  As he finishes he cocks his head slightly, and takes a few hurried steps back.

[sblock=thought bubbles are silly]_It's funny that these people risk their lives to answer simple questions. Like whats in that box.  Better yet, it is good i found people who'll risk their lives so I can know what's in that box.... _[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 19, 2007)

"Ummm... okay," Angrod responds to Ava.  He then returns back to the chest.

"You, ah, might want to step back.  Just in case."  The elf attempts to disable the trigger.
[sblock=OOC]Disable device +6[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2007)

Angrod gingerly reaches for the trigger, he is able to expose the mechanism, but a slight twitch in his left hand causes a series of darts to fly through the area surrounding the chest.  Angrod feels a searing pain as one finds its way into his lower back.[sblock=oc]disarm device 7+ miss by more than 5, triggers trap.
Dart 4 damage.

status

Ava - 3 damage
Angrod - 4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Can Angrod tell whether the device would likely go off again without being reset?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Angrod believes that the trap will not go off again[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 20, 2007)

"Ouch," Angrod whimpers somewhat quietly as he pulls the dart out of his back.

With that done, he then simply opens the chest.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 20, 2007)

In the bottom of the chest lies a leather headband with iron studs in it, two pearls, and a bag containing 100 gold pieces.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 20, 2007)

An audible sigh escapes from Logan when he sees the treasure.  After a beat, he says to himself, "If there's more of this, we can all buy horses..."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 20, 2007)

After a moment, Kote pokes his head into the room and peers around.

"You are all a quite bit more brave than I am." he says, stepping somewhat hesitantly into the room.

He approaches the chest with obvious caution, and at the sight of the items he cocks his head slightly.  "Before we rest for the night, I'd like to have a closer look at those things I think.  Just in case they happen to be worth much more than we expect." he says cryptically.


----------



## worthley (Jul 20, 2007)

"Well, this visit has been profitable.  Now, do we contintue throught the locked dooe?  Or, do we just wait the storm out now?"  Ava then grabs her holy symbol.  "If we decide to continue on, it will be a risk, as I have very little ability to heal, left until the morning."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 20, 2007)

Angrod puts pressure on the dart wound with one hand and scoops up the loot with the other.  The elf brings the items to Kote and asks, with a confused look on his face, "You think there's sumpin' 'bout this stuff?"


----------



## worthley (Jul 20, 2007)

Ava removes Angrods hand from the wound, and replaces it with her own.  "Well, it's a somewhat odd grouping of items.  I have no idea if it means anything."  Ava gives out a huff after she finishes her prayers.  "Is seeing what is on the other side of the locked door worth the risk?  And if so, would everyone be willing to wait until the morning?  I have expended my ability to heal until that time.  I'm sorry I could not do more for you at this time Angrod."
[sblock=ooc] use the last of my lvl 0 spells to heal 2 hp[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 22, 2007)

"Perhaps it IS best if we just rest now.  I'll have a closer look at those items, and we can decide in the morning whether it's worth opening the final door or going our ways.  Lets get back to that fire." Kote says, turning back to the 'main' room.

[sblock=oc]Assuming we all go back and chill out by the fire, i'll cast detect magic on the items found[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 22, 2007)

As Ava heals Angrod, the elf shyly replies, "Oh, thanks.  Ummm... more than enough, really."

In response to Kote's suggest, Angrod nods in agreement and carries the loot back to the main room.  The young elf spreads it out in front of the old man and eagerly waits to see what Kote does.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 23, 2007)

The party goes back to the main room's fire.  Kote concentrates on the combined loot and then increase his focus on two of the items.  [sblock=oc]I'm assuming MN's vast silence indicates he's ok with the plan as such.  The ring and the headband are both magical.[sblock=o3]The ring has faint divination, the headband shows faint abjuration.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 23, 2007)

"Well, are they magical?" Logan demands.

He finds a comfortable place to wait and rest for the evening.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 24, 2007)

"Yes.  Both this ring and the headband are magic.  I can't say much about their uses, other than what i believe to be their school of magic.  Neither is particularly powerful, but even so, it is probably best if we wait to have them identified more thoroughly by someone more knowledgeable than myself."

"Or, there is a chance we will find answers tomorrow, should be go through the locked door i suppose."

Kote gathers the things and hands them back to Angrod and prepares himself for bed.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2007)

Angrod looks a might shocked as Kote hands him the treasure.
[sblock=Ti]_Why's he givin' this to me?  He thinks I'm gonna steal it?  He's already called me a thief... sorta.

It's a STING!  That's what it is!  Crap!  I CAN'T take the stuff now.  Well... maybe not.  Awww damn it.  I EARNED it, didn't I?_[/sblock]
The elf carefully, one by one, places each item in his backpack.  He sits near the fire, with the bag nestled in his legs crossed in front of him.

After a moment, Angrod looks to see if anyone isn't bedding down right away and asks, "So... ummm... you know any stories?  Thing about not sleeping is that, well, you get kinda bored sometimes."


----------



## worthley (Jul 25, 2007)

Ava sits up from under her blanket, and adjusts her pack, so it works as the back of a chair.  "I do have a story.....if you don't mind hearing about a paladin of Pelor."

Ava adjusts once more and begins her story.  "Isabella was a brave warrior who fought under the banner of Pelor in a city far from here.  She was so skilled on the battle field that often word of her name would cause many of her enemy's soldiers to flee.  Early in that great snowy winter several years ago, Isabella was sent to investigate the reasons behind the lack of supply caravans coming though.  It was expected that the path was snowed in, or something like that, and then she would send back for proper support and supplies for clearing the path.  Well, the pass was more than a day's journey by horse, and the first night, as she rested by her camp fire, she realized why the caravans weren't coming.  Out from the reaches of the fire's light shot several crossbow bolts.  With her years of battle, she quickly moved out of the way, and picked her shield, and drew her sword.  THUMP, THUMP, THUMP, THUMP!  Quickly, four more bolts came from the darkness, all sticking into the shield on her left arm.  That is when Isabella saw the shape of the bandits, off in the distance.  She gave a whisle, and her steed raced after one, while the other three villans charged down onto her."
Ava, caught up in the excitement stands up from her make-shift bed and begins to mimic the movements of her story's antagonist.  "Isabella steps to her side quickly running the curved razor edge of her falchion against his throat.  Killing him instantly.  She was then in a position someone of her experience should never have been in.  The remaining two had her flanked.  She quickly bashed one in the chest with her shield.  The sound of his ribs breaking distraceted the other as she turned and and stuck he sword into the distracted's chest.  She stood over the living foe, while he fought harder for air than he did in battle.  She could tell then, by their gemed weapons that they were memebers of the Jaded Arms, a gang that have been known for roughing up travelers for coin, but never anything this organized.  She got directions to their camp from the wouned one and bonded he hands and feet, and gaged his mouth.  Her horse returned shortly after, his bloody hooves left marking his trail.  She placed her prisoner on her horse and headed in the direction of the camp.  Walking into the camp, she makes quick work of the two remaining guards, and makes her way into the tent of the leader.  Kalvan the barbarian.  It is unknown what happened in that tent, as she never talked about it.  She did return with his legendary axe and a finger, with his ring still attached."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 25, 2007)

The night passes uneventfully.  However, the storm continues to rage with an intense fury.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 25, 2007)

Logan is roused from his slumber by a particularly loud crash of thunder.  He states to the others, "I'll have a peak outside, but it doesn't appear we're going anywhere yet.  We might as well have a look through our last door."  Looking outside does not change his opinion any, so he makes ready to explore more.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 25, 2007)

"Well... I guess since the storm's still out there," the elf shrugs with agreement.  "I'll... uhhh.... go like before."
[sblock=OOC]Unless there are objections, Angrod will proceed precisely as he did before.  I'll quickly search the door again before attempting to unlock it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 26, 2007)

Rising stiffly, Kote takes note of everyone's demeanor in the morning.

At the sound of thunder, he looks quizzically toward the ceiling.  "It would seem this IS a rather large storm. I can't say the last time I remember a storm lasting this long.  But then again, i can't remember the last time i sought shelter in an abandoned building atop a hill, with 3 perfect strangers either." he says, shrugging his shoulders. He picks up his pack and makes his way with the group.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 26, 2007)

As Angrod approaches the room, he sees that the door has been opened.  The room looks to be empty however.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 26, 2007)

"Ummm...." Angrod whispers fiercely.  "Someone's been through here since yesterday.  We should quick check the other passages again, unless one o' you can open doors that are locked."

The elf scans the area for anything, or anyone, amiss.
[sblock=OOC]Spot +6[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=oc]



I decided it was actually worth it to post another map here.  The yellow squiggle thing is the door.  It opens outward and is blocking the view from further in.

outside of the open door, Angrod sees nothing different then when you first entered the room.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 26, 2007)

Logan inches his way up and responds, "I can see if there are any tracks in the dust... otherwise whatever opened the door must be beyond it."


----------



## worthley (Jul 26, 2007)

Once she receives news of the open door, Ava draws her weapon, standing in one place, looking at her surroundings franticly.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 26, 2007)

"It would seem that there ARE inhabitants here... of one kind or another. Kote muses aloud.  

Waiting for Logan, he continues "I suppose there is a chance that the opening of the door was merely triggered by some predetermined set of circumstances.  So I guess one could say that there still only *might* be inhabitants.  Unless you considered the previously determined and yet delayed actions designed by some previous inhabitant to in some way constitute habitation.  Then i suppose we would be back to my..."  Stopping mid-sentence, Kote looks around, realizing he was talking aloud.  

"My apologies, sometimes I think aloud.  Please continue.  There's certainly something afoot."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 26, 2007)

Angrod looks quite leery.  "Can you tell?" he asks of Logan.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 27, 2007)

[sblock=oc]there isn't much in the way of dust in this room, the rain from the hole in the ceiling with a rope in it has washed away most of that.  does Logan investigate the room more closely?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 27, 2007)

"There's nothing at first glance.  Give me a moment..." says Logan with a grunt, and he stoops down to closely examine the area.


----------



## worthley (Jul 28, 2007)

Ava begins to march forward.  "Well, then lets see what's on the other side of the door."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 29, 2007)

Angrod scratches his head and looks at Ava.  "Umm...  shouldn't you wait until Logan finishes there?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 29, 2007)

As Logan looks for tracks, the door is suddenly nudged open to reveal a pair of hobgoblins.  They both carry short swords and shields.  After a moment of stunned silence on both sides, one of the hobgoblins lets out a guttural yell and charges at Logan.  However, in the excitement, his swing goes well wide of the dwarf.  The second is almost as quick to recover and move in on the dwarf.  His aim is much better and the dwarf receives a gash that allows his blood to mingle freely with the rain on the floor.




[sblock=oc]I'm going with Logan begins to explore, and Ava starts to move when the door opens.

Door opens, initiative  happens, you guys don't roll so well.

1: Charge 7+ miss
2: Charge 19+ threat 19+ confirmed crit 6 damage.


Status and init:
1: 19
2: 15
Angrod: 12,  2 damage
Logan: 4,  6 damage
Kote: 4
Ava: 1 (ouch),  3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 29, 2007)

Ava moves forward and strikes the nearest hobgoblin.
[sblock=ooc]move N, N, N, NW and attack #1.  Also, shouldn't we have healed 1 damage each from resting?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 29, 2007)

Logan curses and moves to engage.

[sblock=ooc]move NE, attack #2.  +5, 1d10+4[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 29, 2007)

[sblock=oc, with special attention to worthley]yes you should have healed 1 from resting.  Angrod has 1, Ava has 2.

Ava is and always has been V not A, so your declared move won't work.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 29, 2007)

Ava, realizing that she isn't the only person who's name starts with the letter 'A', adjusts her thinking and moves north.
[sblock=ooc]Ava 'runs' 60' north[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2007)

"Logan!  Step to give me a clear shot," Angrod calls to the dwarf as he steps into the room, waiting to fire.
[sblock=OOC]Move N, W, W.  Ready to shoot #1 when L is no longer next to him.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 30, 2007)

"So there WERE people here.... of a sort." Kote notes as he moves toward the battle.  

[sblock=oc]Move 40' north.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 30, 2007)

Angrod moves for a better vantage.  Then, as Logan moves, he quickly fires off a shot at the nearest foe.  The arrow barely penetrates the beast's armor spilling its blood.  Logan then swings at the other beast, but his aim is wide.

Ava and Kote both reposition themselves.

The first hobgoblin grunts before circling around Logan hoping for a better shot.  His compatriot steps south before they both attack the ranger.  Logan's armor turns aside the first attack, but the second foe connects once more, stunning the ranger.




[sblock=oc]
Angrod moves, redies
Logan moves, Angrod's ready triggers, Attack #1 11+ hit.  4 damage
Logan attacks #2 7+, miss

Ava and Kote move

#1 speaks [sblock=MN]Flank it![/sblock], moves N, NE, E, SE  readies action.
#2 5' step south, triggers action, #1 attacks 11+, miss
#2 attacks 16+ hits, 5 damage

Status and init:
1: 4 damage
2: 
Angrod: 1 damage
Logan: 11 damage, disabled
Kote:
Ava: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2007)

"Damn!  Logan needs help," Angrod calls to no one in particular.
[sblock=OOC]Move N, N.  Shoot #2.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 30, 2007)

Ava waits for the others to act and then moves to heal Logan.
[sblock=ooc]move to Logan and cast CLW on him, giving up Magic Weapon.  Taking the most direct rout.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 30, 2007)

Kote moves the rest of the way into the room, seeing the state of things, he manages only a simple "Gah...."

[sblock=oc]Move 30' N.  Ready to MM 1d4+1, immediately before their turn.  In priority order: 1) the one nearest logan , 2) the most wounded looking one,  3) #1  (ie: if both are standing the same distance from logan, and neither looks more wounded to me, MM 1)  [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 30, 2007)

Logan slumps against the table and grunts, "Ugh... that wasn't what I expected."

[sblock=ooc]Delay until someone heals me, then 5' step and attack (I don't know exactly where everyone is going to end up, so just step away from one of them, hopefully giving a clear shot for arching, and flanking if possible, and attack the other one).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 31, 2007)

[sblock=oc]this post will be delayed... stuff has come up with nadine getting an application in.  if any of you know someone in or near columbia MO that you can trust to deliver something, you should call me RIGHT NOW.  if you don't see this until after 4am nevermind[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 31, 2007)

Angrod repositions again and fires at the offender.  This time his aim is dead on and the beast takes an arrow to the back.  Logan waits as he watches Ava move in to help him.  The deadlier companion takes advantage of her distraction and cuts her, but the cleric is still able to heal her companion.

Logan moves to get out of the flank and lashes out at the first raider.  His aim is good and the creature crumples beneath his flail.

Kote moves into the room and fires a bolt of energy at the standing monster.  The beast is definitely in pain.

The creature howls in frustration and does its best to even the odds of the fight.  It's aim is off though.



[sblock=oc]
Angrod moves, attacks, 16+ hit, 3 damage

Logan delays

Ava moves to heal.  #2 gets an AoO, attacks, 18+ hit, 2 damage
Ava heals Logan for 8 damage (nice roll)

Logan steps 5' N and attacks #1 14+, hit, 7 damage, it drops.

Kote moves in and fires (I'm not going to anally interpret the ready by making you shoot the incapacitated one), 3 damage

#1 bleeds
#2 Attacks Ava, 4+ miss

Status and init:
1: 12 damage, bleeding and unconscious
2: 6 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Logan: 3 damage
Kote:
Ava: 4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 31, 2007)

"Ava, step back!" Angrod calls as he takes aim once more.
[sblock=OOC]Delay until after Ava; then shoot #2 (even if L is next to it).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 1, 2007)

"Thank your god for me," says Logan flatly.  He waits a moment, timing his strike perfectly, and quickly darts in to finish off the beast.

[sblock=ooc]Delay until after Angrod, who's now gonna be after Ava, then step in and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 1, 2007)

Ava swings her morningstar at the remaining beast, and then steps back.
[sblock=ooc]Ava attacks 2, then steps 5' north[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 1, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I have the order wrong up there it goes A, V, L, K.  that of curse means I can now resolve![/sblock]
Ava swings at the deadly foe, but cannot connect.  She quickly steps back to clear the shot.

Angrod takes aim and lets the arrow fly.  His aim is true and the hobgoblin falls unconscious.[sblock=oc]Angrod delays, Ava attacks 10+ miss, steps N
Angrod attacks 13+ hit, 5 damage, it drops.

final status:
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava:  4 damage
Logan:  3 damage
Kote:  [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 1, 2007)

"Gosh, that was quite close..  I'm sorry.  I don't believe i'll every get the hang of this.  I suspect the are a good deal more of those here..." he says looking hesitantly toward the door.

He straightens himself and pets a small furry hindquarter that is momentarily revealed through the folds in his cloak. "It would seem that they're the current inhabitants, though judging by their nature, i'd say not the rightful ones."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2007)

Though Kote seems to relax a bit, Angrod seems tense as the string on his bow.  The elf keeps an arrow ready and trained on the doorway.  Without losing his focus, he asks, "Logan, you 'kay?"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 1, 2007)

Logan quickly crushes the skulls of the fallen with his flail.  Turning to the door he states, "No need to search more..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2007)

The elf's face goes slightly pale as Logan finishes the creatures off.  He simply nods and takes his position again.
[sblock=OOC]Scouting as before.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 1, 2007)

Kote grimaces at the sound of cracking bone.  "We should take great care.  The thought of ending like that thing is something i'd rather keep far from my mind."  He takes a final look at the collapsed head and shutters before moving back into position.


----------



## worthley (Aug 2, 2007)

Ava looks at the fallen and walks past.  "Well, I'd assume there are more than the these two beyond here.  Anyone need some healing assistance before we move on?"
[sblock=ooc]CLW myself and CMW anyone that needs it[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 2, 2007)

The nimble elf quietly moves forward.  The main hallway opens up into a much larger room.  In the middle of the room there appears to be a stone table.  He also spies a much smaller side hall running to the left.




Shot at 2007-08-02


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Imageshack won't let me see the picture any larger than the thumbnail, but in any case, can I not see further ahead than that with my low-light vision?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 3, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I keep thinking there has to be something better than image shack...  THe map was primarily giving me grief, but it can be enlarged here.  I suppose that you can't technically see some of the corners since light travels in a relatively straight line, but yeah.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 3, 2007)

[sblock=oc]by left I mean right, I was even thinking right when I typed it...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 3, 2007)

Angrod visibly pauses a moment, then continues moving forward.  As he does so, the elf raises his right hand and, in a manner like a conductor, first flags the passage to the right and then the continuing passage forward.

The elf sneaks forward, keeping his eyes trained ahead, then stops for a moment, with a signal back to the others, and he pauses in front of the passage right.
[sblock=OOC]That seemed rather awkward to describe.  Feel free to just make any interpretation necessary to make better sense of it.

Still hiding and moving silently (do you mind if I use "sneaking" as shorthand?).  Trying to "spot" forward and then to the right (explicitly using an action to make a spot check down the right).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 3, 2007)

The elf creeps forward 5 feet and checks both passages.  The light doesn't reach down the sidehall far, but there is nothing odd about the entrance.  Down the main hall, the elf cannot see beyond the sides of the table, and even the table is shadowy.  Something appears to be on the table, but Angrod cannot make out what it is.[sblock=oc]I drew the lines and it looks like the light barely travels 5' down the sidehall, and it doesn't extend beyond the E and W sides of the table.  The light becomes shadowy to Angrod's eyes 5' inside the room.

Furthermore, Angrod is in shadowy light to the humans already, and they cannot see into the room at all.  Logan can see to 5' before the table, but not the table itself.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 3, 2007)

Logan gives a shrug, then moves into the room and takes up a post directly south of the entrance to the passage on the right.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 3, 2007)

The dwarf moves further up the hall.  As he gets closer he sees the stone table with something on top, it looks to be a body.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 3, 2007)

"I wonder what those things were up to... there's a body on the table in there," whispers Logan.  If no one acts, he inches into the room with the table.


----------



## worthley (Aug 3, 2007)

Ava follows the others and checks on the body.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 3, 2007)

Angrod shrugs and gives up his sneaking.  He moves in an silently begins searching the room.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 3, 2007)

The long, stone table dominates the center of this chamber, and bright bits of gold wink from within the dust that covers the floor. Upon the table lies the well-preserved corpse of a tall humanoid wearing the tabard and belts of a knight. As Ava enters the room, the corpse sits up, lifting an old, rusted morningstar in one hand and a javelin in the other. As it climbs off the table, its mouth opens to loose an eerie moan.

The thing looks around the room with sightless eyes, and then raises its javelin and throws it at Ava.  The aim is off however and the javelin goes wide.



[sblock=oc]Initiative:

Logan:  11; 3 damage
Kote:  11
Angrod: 10; 1 damage
Ava:  7; 0 damage (the CLW cured 6)
1: 17

1: attacks Ava, 6+ miss
[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 3, 2007)

Startled at both the projectile and the stirring corpse, Logan rushes in and attempts to gain position.

[sblock=ooc]double move to 1 square north of the southeast corner of the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 3, 2007)

"Damn!"
[sblock=Ti]_Why in the abyss didn't they let me check it out?_[/sblock]
Angrod fires at the corpse.
[sblock=OOC]If the table doesn't provide 1 with cover, I fire from my current position.  Otherwise, move 25' straight E before shooting.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 4, 2007)

Ava grabs hold of her holy symbol, and says a little prayer to destroy the undead.
[sblock=ooc]Greater turning, as level 2 cleric. +2 mod.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2007)

Logan moves, the very fabric of reality waits in breathless anticipation of Kote's action.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 4, 2007)

Kote smirks at the quivering anticipation emanating from the very fabric of reality as he moves toward the room.  "This is something best left to you I would think." He says, nodding toward Ava.

[sblock=oc]And i'm awesome.  40' N and 5' west please.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2007)

Kote moves towards the room.  The large table blocks the creature from Angrod so he moves to a better location before shooting the former knight.  Ava holds her holy symbol and prays for intercession, the creature seems unaffected though.

The knight hefts his morningstar and charges into battle.  He strikes Ava.



[sblock=oc]Kote moves

Angrod moves and shoots 20!  too bad you can't crit..., 5 damage 

Ava prays 6+ nothing happens

1 charges Ava 12+ success, 5 damage

Status:

Logan: 3 damage
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage
1: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 4, 2007)

Ava swings her morningstar at the undead, then steps back.
[sblock=ooc]attack +1, 5' step west[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2007)

Angrod steps back and fires again.  "Damn dead things!  They don't care if you hit them right in the eye."
[sblock=OOC]5-foot step away from it; shoot it[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 4, 2007)

Logan takes advantage of the undead's poorly planned position, slamming his morningstar into its back.

[sblock=ooc]5' step nw to flank, attack, +5 (+2 flank), d10+4[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 5, 2007)

Kote continues into the room, and away from the melee.

[sblock=oc]Move to SW corner of the room, ready to MM the thing if it gets within 10' of him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 5, 2007)

Logan steps up and delivers a mighty blow with his flail.  The creature rages on unaffected.

Kote moves to a more strategic position.

Angrod steps back and fires again, another arrow pierces the thing's hide.

Ava swings at the walking corpse, but can't seem to connect. 

The creature spins to face the new foe and deals a nasty blow, the dwarf looks on the verge of death once more.



[sblock=oc]Logan moves, attacks, 20+, uncrittable, 7 damage.

Kote moves and readies

Angrod moves and shoots 17+, hit, 1 damage

Ava swings, 10+, miss, moves

1, attacks Logan 13+ success, 8 damage

Status:

Logan: 11 damage, disabled
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage
1: 13 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 5, 2007)

Kote steps forward, points menacingly at the creature and waits.

[sblock=oc]5' step forward, ready to MM it if it's still standing after ava's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 5, 2007)

"What _is_ this abyssal thing?" Angrod asks no one in particular as he fires another shot.
[sblock=OOC]Shoot it again[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 5, 2007)

"I better wake up after this!" shouts Logan to the cleric as he swings his flail once again.

[sblock=ooc]Attack, fall down.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 5, 2007)

Ava holds on to her holy symbol once again, and prays.
[sblock=ooc]turn undead as level 2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 5, 2007)

The dwarf takes a mighty swing, the last thing he sees before he slips into unconsciousness is a large chunk of rotting flesh falling to the floor.  Most of the creature is still standing though.

Angrod takes aim and fires another arrow into the monster.

Ava tries once again to intimidate the former bugbear with divine power.  She holds her symbol in front of her and commands the undead to begone from her presence.

Surprisingly, it obliges and runs to the NE corner of the room.

Kote fires a bolt of force into the monster as it flees.

[sblock=oc]Logan attacks 16+ hit, 11 damage

Angrod attacks 13+ hit, 4 damage

Ava tries to turn 20+ succeed, turns 13 HD worth, it flees

Kote's ready triggers, 5 damage

Status:

Logan: 12 damage, unconscious and bleeding
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage
1: 33 damage, fleeing from Ava[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 5, 2007)

"Praise Pelor"  Ava then puts away her morning star and draws a javalin


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 5, 2007)

"Damn!" Angrod exclaims.  Given the events that have transpired, this is seeming like a stock phrase for the elf.  He fires once again.
[sblock=OOC]Move to w/in 30' and avoiding cover, and shoot.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 6, 2007)

Angrod fires another arrow into the monster, it groans in terror and starts to try and claw through the walls in an attempt to flee Pelor's cleric.  

Ava switches weapons to the javelin, while Kote keeps an eye on the proceedings.

[sblock=oc]Logan bleeds (41)
Angrod moves and attacks 1 14+ hit, 4 damage.
Ava swithces weapons
Kote stands by (I talked to 03 offline about it)
1 keeps trying to flee.

Status:

Logan: 13 damage, unconscious and bleeding
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage
1: 37 damage, fleeing from Ava[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 6, 2007)

Kote moves back to the entry to the room and awaits the final blows to the thing.

[sblock=oc]15~20' east.  [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 6, 2007)

Ava moves to Logan, and stops his bleeding.
[sblock=ooc]CMW on Logan[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 6, 2007)

"How long will it... uhhh... do that?" Angrod asks with concern as he fires another arrow.


----------



## worthley (Aug 7, 2007)

"This lasts about a minute, but I can't get too close."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 7, 2007)

Logan bleeds again, but Ava's spell keeps him from regressing more.  Angrod fires another arrow into the fleeing creature.

[sblock=oc]angrod attacks 1 12+ hit 1 damage

ava heals 1 hp

Status:

Logan: 13 damage, unconscious
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage
1: 38 damage, fleeing from Ava[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2007)

"Good thing thing I can shoot, then," Angrod notes as he fires yet again.
[sblock=OOC]That thing has a CRAPTON of hitpoints![/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 7, 2007)

Ava throws her javalin at the rotting beast and draws another one.
[sblock=ooc]+2 to attack from the turning 1d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 7, 2007)

The two keep up the distance attack on the beast.[sblock=oc]Angrod attacks 19+ hit 4 damage

Ava attacks 9+ miss, draws

Status:
1:42 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Correction, it has at least a CRAPTON + 4 hitpoints.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2007)

Without further comment, Angrod fires again.


----------



## worthley (Aug 7, 2007)

leans over and heals Logan once again. "This is quite powerful undead."
[sblock=ooc]CMW, again.  hoping Logan wakes up[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2007)

Angrod misses.

Logan remains unconscious.[sblock=oc]Angrod attacks 1, miss
Ava heals Logan 1 hp

Status:
1: 42 damage
L: 12 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 8, 2007)

Relaxing somewhat as the assault continues unchallenged by the undead, "Huh. That was quite effective lass.  I've never experienced....that... in such a tense situation.  Excellent job." he notes, turning back to the battle and looking slightly less likely run at the slightest cue.


----------



## worthley (Aug 8, 2007)

Ava throws her second javalin, and draws another "We better hurry on destroying this.  My effect might wear off soon."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2007)

Angrod fires at the creature once more, this time it finally slumps to the floor.[sblock=oc]Angrod attacks #1 16+ hits, it falls over.

Status:
Logan:  12 damage, unconscious
Zombie:  48 damage, destroyed
Kote: 0 damage
Angrod: 1 damage
Ava: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 8, 2007)

Ava walks over near the undead and grabs her javalin.  "I know we haven't gotten far yet, but my healing ability is nearly gone once again.  I think we should rest before we move on.  Whatever necromancy animated this beast is much stronger than the three of us can handle in a weakened state."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2007)

"Damn," Angrod mutters yet again.  In the face of such odd happenings, the elf apparently lacks the vocabulary to express himself better.

"So... umm... you can't make Logan better now?  He's... uh... not gonna... die... is he?"  The elf meticulously retrieves any arrows he can from the corpse.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 9, 2007)

"I, too, am quite spent functionally.  But i don't think we should be going ANYWHERE until we at the very least get Logan here up and ready to go again.  It may be that this place is going to get the best of us.  We've already been almost overwhelmed. And these things seem to be getting stronger.... " Kote says, looking grimly towards Logan's body.


----------



## worthley (Aug 9, 2007)

"Logan will be safe, there just isn't much left I can do for him now."
[sblock=ooc]use last healing I have on Logan for 1 hp[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 9, 2007)

Ava expends her last spell on the dwarf.  His eyes weakly flutter open.[sblock=oc]Logan:11 hp disabled conscious[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2007)

Moving very gingerly, the previously surly dwarf looks almost... smug.  "Got 'em, didn't we?"

He gets up slowly and looks around.  "There isn't any more... healing around, is there?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2007)

Angrod nods to the dwarf.  "Umm... ah, we, uh, got 'em.  Good for now.  I'll take a look."  The elf makes a thorough examination of the room.
[sblock=OOC]Searching the room.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 9, 2007)

The elf begins to search the room.  He finds nothing of note across the table or the walls.  The former knight has tattered remnants of armor and a cracked and rusty morningstar.  Strapped to the back of the now lifeless corpse he finds a heavy flail that looks in remarkably good condition.  Finally, scattered about the entire room are gold coins.  Gathering them up takes a bit of time, but the final count is 250.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2007)

Logan rushes over to Angrod, wincing as he moves.  "Let me have a look at that flail..." he says, failing to appear nonchalant.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 9, 2007)

The flail is of obviously superior quality than the one that Logan currently possesses.


----------



## worthley (Aug 9, 2007)

"I have used all my healing for the day.  I will need to wait until tomorrow morning to be able to mend your wounds again."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2007)

Energetic at the thought of a new weapon despite his injuries, Logan happily hefts it and goes about checking out the room more thoroughly.

[sblock=ooc]Look for more tracks.  Stonecunning.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 10, 2007)

There are no obvious indications that anyone other than you and the undead have entered this room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2007)

"Well," Angrod starts after finishing collecting the found treasures, "Ah, what should we do, then?  Still storming you think?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 11, 2007)

[sblock=oc]alright one of you jack bastards has to give me SOME sort of inkling of what you guys want to do next.  I'm assuming rest, but I'm not going to tassume where or for how long or any of that.

and by one of you I mean all of you[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 11, 2007)

"I think that it's not safe for us to keep going, even though the day is young."  Ava finishes picking up her belongings and starts to head back to the main entry chamber.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 12, 2007)

"Yes, lets make our way back." Looking to Logan, "A rest will do you good son. I'll have a closer look at that flail too." he says, winking.

[sblock=oc]Rest.  Cast detect magic on the flail.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 12, 2007)

Angrod nods and, with some care, leads the group back to the entry room.
[sblock=Ti]_If we have to go so slow..._[/sblock]
Once back in the entry, the elf notes with concern, "I guess there still might be other things around.  Ummm... we should be careful."


----------



## worthley (Aug 13, 2007)

"You're right.  We should split up sleeping, so there is at least one person awake.  Maybe use that table in the other room to block off the hallway we haven't gone through."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 13, 2007)

"I'd go find us some food, but I don't think I should risk it," says Logan.  He returns to quietly looking over the new weapon.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 14, 2007)

As if in answer to the dwarf's comments, a load peal of thunder rumbles through the room.

[sblock=O3]The flail is not magical[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 15, 2007)

"I guess we're staying here then."  Ava then takes her shifts watching, but waits until morning, and then begins to pray for her spells to return.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2007)

Angrod nods at Ava's words.  The elf looks clearly dismayed at what has been going on.  To make matters worse, his companions occasionally hear the elf's stomach rumble.  But he does what he can at taking watch, obviously concerned that more surprises could be in store.


----------



## worthley (Aug 16, 2007)

Ava reaches into her pack and pulls out some jerky and hands it to Angrod.  "Here.....this should quite your stomach."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 16, 2007)

Angrod blushes as the woman notices his rumblings.  "Oh... umm... thank you," he trails off at the end, gladly accepting the food.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 16, 2007)

Staring knowingly at the exchange between his companions, Kote waits a moment before speaking. "Well friends, another night in this strange place.  And the longest storm in my short memory.... Hmm.  I can take a watch as well, if that's helpful."

He then makes himself comfortable, pulls out his spellbook and starts reading his spellbook.


----------



## worthley (Aug 18, 2007)

Ava waits until morning and takes her shifts at watching.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2007)

Angrod makes quite the production of eating the jerky.  The elf nibbles on it throughout the entire night, making it last as long as possible.  He dutifully takes his turn at watch, keeping an eye out for surprises.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 19, 2007)

Clearly antsy at being cooped up for so long, Logan hobbles about, pacing most of the day.  His sleep is almost as restless, but he wakes up, finally able to move without bringing back the flow of blood.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 20, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Let's get this train rolling again[/sblock]  The night passes uneventfully, the rain occasionally seems to let up, but then returns again with vigor each time.  In the morning Ava does what she can to patch up Logan.[sblock=oc]CLW give 5 hp[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I assume Angrod gets his last missing HP back.

Oh, and I was in a murder trial all day.  What's the rest of y'all's excuse?[/sblock]
In a somewhat unexpected outburst, Angrod complains, "What in the Nine Hells is with this rain?  It just doesn't stop!"  The elf seems to catch himself after that and shuts up.  He makes preparations, getting his belongings together, and waits for the others to make a move.
[sblock=Ti]_Are the gods conspiring against me?  I need to get out of this place.  Sure, none of these folk are here to arrest me, but...  I need to get out of here!_[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 21, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Well... i have a job too... and that sorta requires doing stuff... then i went straight to do social-y things with real live people... and... now i'm posting.[/sblock]

Kote rouses himself and gathers his things together...

Shaking his head at Angrod, he notes "I have no idea son, but i don't remember the last time i have been witness to this much rain.' 

Turning slowly, he takes in each of his companions, and pausing to note the sound of rain and thunder, all the while stroking the small furry rump exposed from under his cloak contemplatively.  As he finishes he readies himself for travel.


----------



## worthley (Aug 21, 2007)

After Ava casts her spell to heal Logan, she turns to the others.  "Well, just be lucky we are on a hill, otherwise the water would probably begin to flood this structure.  Does anyone else need any of my assistance?"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 21, 2007)

"I'll see if I can make it more than ten yards before falling this time," Logan says sneeringly.  He moves out almost immediately to continue exploring, his new flail at the ready.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 21, 2007)

Angrod nods to Logan, though he passes on any comment about the dwarf's fighting.  The elf stays close to the group, keeping an eye out, until the light has been brought to the remaining passage.  Then, able to see with the light, Angrod proceeds scouting as before.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 21, 2007)

As Angrod turns the corner, he looks down the hallway.  At the end of the hallway is a small chamber whose wooden door lies on the floor. The smell of dust pervades the air, and the sound of thunder is muted here. Numerous body-shaped lumps are visible through the doorway, each wrapped carefully in layers of grey thread like woven mummies.



[sblock=oc]I'll let you figure out what to do rather than advance you any[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 22, 2007)

Logan shies away from the passage stating, "If there are any more unliving, you had better handle them."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 22, 2007)

Poking his head around the corner, and peering down the hallway, Kote steps back from the 'line' of the hallway and looks nervously at his companions.  "Ah.... yes, those would appear to be.... unsavory.  Perhaps we should be extra careful."   Peering back around the corner, he pulls back sharply again. 

[sblock=oc]5' south or so should be fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 22, 2007)

Angrod looks at Ava and nods.


----------



## worthley (Aug 23, 2007)

Ava moves into position and asks Pelor to assist her against the unknown down the hall.
[sblock=ooc]move NE, E, E, E then greater turn undead as level 2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 23, 2007)

Ava makes her way down the hallway and calls upon her god.  Nothing seems to change.


----------



## worthley (Aug 23, 2007)

"Well, I don't think they are undead.  Bring the light"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 23, 2007)

Angrod shrugs and moves forward just ahead of the light.
[sblock=OOC]I'm not trying to be sneaky right now.  But lots of spotting and listening.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 23, 2007)

Logan slinks along as well.

[sblock=ooc]i have spot and listen as well [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 24, 2007)

As his companions move down the hall, Kote pauses a moment, awaiting some sound of disaster, before poking his head into the hallway and following them.  "One can never be too careful." he says ominously.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 24, 2007)

Angrod approaches the doorway trying to keep a sharp eye out for any hazards.  Unfortunately, he misses one and is quickly wrapped up in some nigh invisible webbing.  Feeling motion in its web, the spider responsible quickly closes in on the elf.  The elf gets lucky as the spider cannot connect.
[sblock=oc]Alright I can't get a map up and running, however I can describe where everything is.  Angrod is 15' W of the room, Logan is 25' W of the room (10'W of Angrod), Ava is 45' W of the room (20' E of the hallway), and Kote is 5' S of the hall that the rest of you are in.  The spider is 5' above Angrod.

Angrod spots 2+; fail; becomes entangled, triggers combat.

Spider gets a surprise round, attacks, 4+ miss

init:

Angrod: 22 0 damage; entangled
Spider:  18 0 damage
Logan:  7  5 damage
Kote:  4 0 damage
Ava: 3 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 25, 2007)

"What the...  Agh!"

Angrod drops his bow, pulls a dagger from his belt, and stabs at the spider.
[sblock=OOC]-2, 1d4+0...  I suck at melee.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 27, 2007)

Angrod and the spider exchange blows with little outcome.[sblock=oc]Angrod attacks 3+...err...- yeah miss

Spider attacks Angrod;  5+ miss[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 27, 2007)

Logan hustles up and swings his newfound friend at the vermin.

"Blasted thing!  What is it with this place?

[sblock=ooc]Neither moved, right?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=oc]correct[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 27, 2007)

Ava moves closer to the others.
[sblock=ooc] move so I am 10' behind Logan[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 27, 2007)

"Stupid... Gah!"  The elf stabs again at the vermin.
[sblock=OOC]-2, 1d4+0... I STILL suck at melee.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 28, 2007)

"Gah.  Of COURSE there would be SOMETHING!" Kote shouts in frustration, before moving into the hallway to assess.

[sblock=oc]Essentially just looking to move far enough that i can see what's going on.  And that'll be all for now.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 28, 2007)

Logan steps up and takes a mighty swing, crushing the creature before him.[sblock=oc]L attacks 19 threat; 16+ hit confirmed, 8+4 damage, it falls

status:
spider 12 damage, unconscious and bleeding.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 28, 2007)

Logan starts, then puffs up his chest to state, "I told you there was something special about this flail."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 28, 2007)

Angrod, slightly dejectedly, glances at Logan.  "Ummm... I guess you are better at that."

The elf vigorously tries to pull the webbing off of himself.  "Nasty crap slowing me down," he mutters.


----------



## worthley (Aug 28, 2007)

"If nobody needs any healing, we should keep moving."  Ava begins to walk down the hall.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 2, 2007)

Moving the rest of the way to his companions, Kote says "Good show.  That flail doesn't need to be magic to work well.  I'm glad. Let's keep moving, this room is especially creepy."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I really DO intend to still be the scout.  I just wanted to make myself no longer entangled (if, indeed, I still *am* entangled.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 2, 2007)

[sblock=OC]Oh yeah you are, so's Ava now too...[/sblock]After a bit of trouble, effert, cursing, and cutting, the group manages to make it the last 10 feet into the room.  Closer examination from Angrod reveals that the lumps are the remains of people who were not so lucky with the spider.  Most of the armor, weapons, and clothing on the bodies is rusted, tattered, and useless.  A sack full of coins is still in tact however, along with a single pearl. 




[sblock=oc]the sack has 75 gp[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 2, 2007)

"No more loot?" whines Logan.  "Oh well... I suppose the pearl may be useful.  Is this the last of this place?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2007)

Angrod gives a thorough search of the room [size=-2](OOC: assuming that wasn't already done)[/size] and then shrugs to Logan.  "Uh... I guess that's it.  There wasn't some... ah... other path, was there?"


----------



## worthley (Sep 4, 2007)

"Seems like there is nothing else.  Guess we should head back to the main room, and wait out the storm."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 4, 2007)

Logan shuffles his feet a bit and states, "How, um... are we going to divide the loot we've found?" he says, almost caressing his new flail.  "Maybe if we head to a town together we could sell some of it and split the gold?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I did the thorough search as apart of the NPCing.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 6, 2007)

"I think that's what people generally do.  Adventuring people I mean.  Who find things.  We'll need the services of a mage, to identify it.  Alternatively, if we plan on finding more things we could invest in a scroll that could allow me to identify things indefinitely.  With the necessary components that is.  Any town of moderate size should be able to identify and purchase our goods i would think." Kote says smirking at Logan.


----------



## worthley (Sep 6, 2007)

"I was heading south to a town, in search of the necromancer I spoke of before.  I'm sure we'd be able to take care of any business there."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 6, 2007)

"New town..." Angrod mumbles.  "That's good... ah... right?  Let's go check on the, uh, rain."  The elf waits for the others to agree (assuming they do) and then leads the way back to the entry to check on the storm.


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 7, 2007)

"Good then."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 7, 2007)

The party doesn't even have to get to the entrance room to notice the storm lessening.  As they pass through the chamber with the half-orc bodies, they see that while water was still flowing in from the hole in the ceiling, the quantity has decreased considerably.  A check of the front door confirms that while it is still raining heavily, the storm is not life threatening anymore.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 7, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]OOC: I'm taking the assumption that the town to the south (of which Ava spoke) is NOT the one from which Angrod is running...

IC: _Well, this is just great...  Still likely to drown if I head out there.  Got this loot, but these folk surely can't just give me my share outta some bankroll...  If'n I want any, I'll have to head with them.

But... prolly safer in the numbers.  Maybe if the law is still tailin' me, they'd not look twice at a group.  Might not even BE tailing me...

Damn!  I HAVE to get a share of the loot here.  Bet this'll be a better score than... anything I done before!_[/sblock]
"That town you mentioned," Angrod starts, addressing no one in particular, "Good idea, I think.  Ah... do we head outta here now?  Or should we wait fer it to clear a bit?" the elf asks the others.

The elf scratches his head and dandruff blows off in sheets.  "Maybe I should... ah... take use of the shower..."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 10, 2007)

"I, for one, would be more than willing to get a bit wet for the promise of a warm soft bed and a good carafe of elven wine.  If you're all willing, i say we set out immediately.  It sounds as though the storm has broken."


----------



## worthley (Sep 10, 2007)

Ava looks to the elf, "We all probably won't realize the stink that covers us all until we get out into the fresh air.  The lightened rain will help wash it away, and help us in negotiations in selling what we've found.  That, and I for one have gotten a little stir crazy, being locked in here for so long.  I was about ready to brave the storm if it didn't let up in the next day, anyway."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 11, 2007)

Logan, without responding, exits the shelter and begins examining the plantlife on the hill.

"Yah... looks like we should probably...."

[sblock=ooc]Survival to see if the weather is gonna keep getting better or get worse again.  advise the party to go on to town if it is in fact gonna be nice.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 12, 2007)

The dwarf inspects the surroundings while getting the better part of soaked.  The worst of the storm has indeed seemed to pass.  The party begins their journey onward.[sblock=mn]you are headed to the town you just left, feel free to embellish it up a little.  No being declared king of the realm or anything though.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 12, 2007)

"I know of one shopkeeper there, though he usually buys pelts and foodstuffs more than trinkets or anything this valuable.  He should at least be able to point us in the right direction, though."

"Just so you know, the rest of the place is horrible.  The people aren't real friendly... and you'd best watch your pursestrings."

[sblock=ti]probably not true - just nobody likes logan.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 12, 2007)

"Well... uh... we don't really got much choice 'en," Angrod shrugs matter-of-factly.  "Long as we won't drown out there, might 's'well get outta this hole."  The elf exits the structure and pauses in the rain to give at least a cursory wash of his face and hair.


----------



## worthley (Sep 13, 2007)

Ava, hearing of the unlawfulness that runs rampant in the upcomming city, tightens her grip on the weapon in her hand.  She noticably seems to become more alert, ready for the potential thiefs that await her in the far off distance.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 13, 2007)

Kote throws his hood over his head, and pulls his cloak around himself before stepping outside.

"Lets be on our way then, we wouldn't want to catch a chill.

As they walk, he ask Logan, "You say they aren't friendly?  Hmm.  How large a town is this?  I've dealt with my fair share of beggers and petty thieves, but your tone suggested it may be more involved than that.  Is there some reasonably non-corrupt law? "


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 14, 2007)

"As non-corrupt as it gets I suppose... the folks just aren't kind to visitors."

"It's not a big place, neither... maybe 2 or 3 hundred all told."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 15, 2007)

The group travels towards the hamlet quickly, arriving in just over a day.  As they travel the rain slowly tapers of before ceasing altogether sometime in the middle of the night.  Logan's lack of information seems fitting as they enter the rough hewn log wall that serves the frontier town some scant protection against the wilderness around it.

Logan quickly leads the party to the shop he knows.  As they approach the squat building they see a squat man whittling on a porch.  The man looks up with their arrival and quickly picks out Logan.  With a snort, he pulls up a loogey and deposits it in the dirt at the dwarf's feet.


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 15, 2007)

Logan takes a short step back and replies, "It's good to see you, too, friend.  We have, uh... some business."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 15, 2007)

Angrod snickers at Logan.  "Seems... uh... you ain't much liked here."

The elf turns to the man.  "Ummm... I dunno him," he says sarcastically, pointing his thumb at the dwarf.

He turns back to the group and, without realizing it, unabashedly starts picking his nose.  "So where do we sell this stuff?  I'm... ah... well, kinda starving.  Could use my share and all."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 15, 2007)

"Selling?!  Who'd you manage to filch this stuff off'n then?  You don't smell like as much of a dungheap as you do when you're bringing me your mangy furs.  Let's see it then!"


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 16, 2007)

Kote laughs politely.  "No filching was necessary, I assure you.  Lets step inside so you have a closer look at what we have."


----------



## worthley (Sep 17, 2007)

Ava keeps silent as she looks around, searching for anything that may lead her to the necromancer she seeks.  She seems to almost be lost, looking around, only to snap back when she hears the rest of her group begin to move into the shop.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 18, 2007)

The shopkeeper looks back and forth at the group before snorting again.  This time he spits it in a spittoon just inside the doorway as he leads them in. 

The group gathers around and begins to take items out to show to the man.[sblock=oc]So... Who's been keeping track of the loot?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 18, 2007)

In the corner of the shop, a cricket chirps.[sblock=oc]Does the resounding silence mean "no one"?  I have been keeping track, but you guys should as well.  For the same reasons as Di always lists in his threads.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 19, 2007)

Ava slams her morningstar on the cricket.  Her hightened sensitivity to her surroundings is obvios, even though she to be completely oblivious to the shopkeep and his attempt to see our spoils.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 20, 2007)

Angrod looks at Logan oddly for a moment.  The elf's hands quickly start to quiver, and Angrod hustles up to the counter or whatever serves as one.  Without ceremony, he begins to dump the spoils he's been carrying out for the shopkeep to examine.

"Gonna starve without some coin," the elf says under his breath.


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 20, 2007)

Logan looks at the others before dropping off his old flail on the counter.  Along with it are the pearls, ring, and headband.

"I don't know what you can do about this - but we might leave you a tip if you can tell us where there's a sage in town."

[sblock=ooc]Logan really has no intention of giving up the new flail - but he's well aware of what it's worth and probably won't be taking any of the gold, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 21, 2007)

Kote stands aside as the goods are assembled on what servers as a counter.  Surveying the rather meager spread he notes "Hmm... It would seem our spread is in need of a sage. Dire need really. Can you send for him? Or should we send someone?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 21, 2007)

The 'clerk' spits in another nearby spittoon as he looks over the items in interest.  "Not much in the way of wisemen around here.  Ain't enough gold in the town to afford anything you'd need him to tell you about either I 'magine.  Ol' Brunheld could probably tell you what's extra shiny, but that'd be about it.

I can probably take some of these things off of your hands though, whatcha interested in getting rid of?"


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 22, 2007)

"That thing, for starters," says Logan, pointing at the flail.

[sblock=ooc]We didn't actually find a lot of sellable stuff.  we probably want to keep the pearls to ID things?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2007)

Angrod looks around anxiously as Kote and Logan talk.  "So... ah... do we need to go to some other town then?"  The elf's stomach rumbles audibly and his face looks pained for a moment, but he says no more.
[sblock=OOC]I'd agree with the keeping pearls, though someone might need to explain to Angrod why that's a good idea.  Even if one of us doesn't have ID, at the least it would mean that we don't have to pay someone the extra money to get them to cast ID.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 24, 2007)

Kote frowns, and looks at the man stupidly. "Well, yes, please consider this flail, we could use a good meal. And i do believe we should keep these pearls.  They'll assist us in identifying these things later."

Addressing the store keep directly he asks, obviously annoyed, "Which direction is the closest sage?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 25, 2007)

The shop keeper raises his eyebrows at Kote and spits once again into the spittoon.  "Three days south on the Slime Road will bring you to Estyadoch.  There should be someone able to help you out there. 

Shame about the pearls, but I'll give you... 10 gold for that flail.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 25, 2007)

"Deal." Kote says without waiting for a response from anyone. 

Turning to his companions, "It seems that we'll be together at least a few days longer friends.  I say we find ourselves some ale and a warm, dry, soft place to spend the night before we set out south."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 25, 2007)

Logan leads the way out and to the only run-down tavern he knows in the town.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 26, 2007)

Angrod nods.  "More'n 'nough fer a meal," the elf says as his hand rubs his belly.  He follows Logan with anticipation.


----------



## worthley (Sep 27, 2007)

Ava follows, looking down every alley and around every corner, hoping to find any sign of what she's been looking for all along.  She arrives at the inn with the others, almost unknowing how she arrived.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 28, 2007)

The group gets some passable (barely) food and washes it down with ale (the only thing available).


----------



## worthley (Sep 28, 2007)

Ava takes account of everyone in the tavern.  And when the food is brought, she asks the server about churches and accounts with undead in the area.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2007)

Angrod looks around the place with scrutiny, but once food and drink are before him, thought of anything else vanishes for the moment.  The elf eats like a starved man.

Once he has inhaled most of his food, he pauses and asks of his companions, "Say... uhhh... If we're gonna be stayin' fer a bit, maybe I can see if there's any news worth knowing, eh?"  Assuming the others have no qualms, Angrod sets about canvasing the place, first he taproom, then the town generally, to get a feel of the buzz about town.
[sblock=OOC]Gather info +4[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 30, 2007)

Logan slinks into the tavern and, once there, slumps low in his seat.  Speaking little, he merely motions to the server to bring him some drink.

"Let's not spend everything here.  If we're going to sell the rest, or even find out what it is, we'll need enough provisions to make it to a larger town," he whispers to the others.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 1, 2007)

Kote seems quite happy and comfortable in the shoddy pub.

Taking a long pull from his mug, Kote says "Yes, that's a good idea.  We shouldn't let our stomachs get the best of us today.  We'll appreciate a good bit of food on the road too."

After a time of surveying the room, and sipping his ale, he asks "Does anyone know anything about this other town?  Has anyone been there? It never hurts to know what we're going into?"


----------



## worthley (Oct 1, 2007)

Never stopping her survey of the tavern's patrons, Ava replys.  "I know VERY little about this area.  I have been traveling for so long, I've lost most of my understanding as to what dircetion home is."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 2, 2007)

"Hmm.  In that case, let us hope that Angrod can garner some in his search.    For now, let us enjoy our respite while it lasts." 

Kote spends the remainder of the evening drinking ale and making small talk.  Assuming Angrod returns at somepoint, he extracts whatever info he can from him.

At some point, he stretches, yawns and says "Let's see about some beds for the night."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 3, 2007)

[sblock=Di]Angrod wanders through the tavern and town for 4 hours or so.  He doesn't turn up much except the price of furs, the burden of taxes, and that there seem to be more travelers wandering through over the last 6 months or so.[/sblock]The group eats the meal and drinks the ale for the evening, after a few hours Angrod returns.  The tavern doubles as an inn, and a quick inquiry reveals that the owner will give them all rooms and food including a small breakfast for a total of 2 gold.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2007)

Angrod slips back to rejoin the group.  The elf ungraciously scratches his groin as he sits down.  "Well... ah...  This place is pretty much a pisshole.  Nuttin' worth hearing, truth be told.  Might's'well jest get goin' first thing tomorrow."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 3, 2007)

To the inn keep, Kote says "That seems more that acceptable."

Returning to his companions he says, "Well.  I believe Angrod is correct.  There doesn't appear to be a lot left in this place for us.  I've secured up beds for the night and a more than fair price if i do say so.  Let's plan on an early departure tomorrow.  I see good things for all of us."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 3, 2007)

Logan perks up at the mention of leaving quickly.  "I'll be ready in the morning.  Should we get horses?"


----------



## worthley (Oct 3, 2007)

Ava does some quick math in her head.  "I think that horses would be a good investment.  The more important questions is, 'Does this town have a place we can buy four horses that are worth the coin?'"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 3, 2007)

Logan stares down the woman and responds, "There's no need to be so negative about it...  never mind!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 4, 2007)

Angrod simply snickers at the exchange between Logan and Ava.  Unless anything of note occurs in the meantime, the elf simply enjoys the evening before retiring.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 4, 2007)

"Or perhaps, do we have coin enough for what horses are worth?  I haven't ridden a horse since i was a small child.  That was a regrettable experience..... "

"If everyone else is in favor, and we have the means, i suppose i can give it another go around.  But i'm not against walking."

Kote settles himself in and gets ready to sleep.


----------



## worthley (Oct 4, 2007)

Ava, a little shocked by the responce about the horses, makes her leave, before returning for sleep.
[sblock=ooc]I can't remember if I actually asked, but I wanted to know about churches in town.  If there are any that are friendly to me/my god, I want to go there and find out what I can about necromancers in the area, and also pray.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=OC]There is a small unmanned shrine to Obad Hai and a small church to Pelor in the town the proprietor of the church is ancient and a little addled.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 5, 2007)

[sblock=ti]Ava makes her way to the small church and does some praying there, along with talking to the cleric(s) of the church, trying to find out what she can about her necromancer situation, and about the town we are traveling to next.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2007)

[sblock=Wo]There is a single man in the small church.  At the mention of necromancers he begins to talk excitedly about a good number of things, not the least of which is a dracolich that lives in the sewers beneath the city.  Funny how Ava doesn't recall seeing any evidence of sewers in such a small hamlet.

Once started, she is unable to get the cleric to talk about much else.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 6, 2007)

[sblock=ti]what do I know about dracolich?  does it sound connected to the necro I'm looking for?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2007)

[sblock=wo]A dracolich is an extraordinarily powerful undead dragon that represents one of the most evil things a creature can do to itself.  As far as you know from your training there hasn't been proof of one for centuries at least.  That added to the fact that you aren't in a city and there are no sewers leads you to believe that the guy is f'ing bonkers and his connection to reality isn't even slim and that he has no information for you.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2007)

The night passes quickly and without calamity.  The next morning appears to be promising with sunny skies and a cool breeze from the east.


----------



## worthley (Oct 6, 2007)

Ava is found, eating breakfast in the dining room before the others wake.  She seems more relaxed than the previous day.  She is no longer frantically looking over her shoulder at all times, and her pack sits at her feet.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 6, 2007)

Angrod awakes and meanders down to breakfast.  He smiles awkwardly and nods to Ava, but he remains silent.  After a few moments, it seems as if the anxiety the woman had lost was picked up by the elf.  He looks around cautiously and twitches anytime someone enters the room.
[sblock=Ti]_Damn!  Hope they get up soon.  Needed the rest, but gotta keep moving.  That storm prolly meant nobody came after me right soon.  But its been clear now.  Gotta keep putting that place behind me._[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 8, 2007)

Kote meanders into the common room, fully prepared to depart immediately.  At the sight of Angrod and Ava he smiles cheerfully and quickens his pace to their table.

"Good morning friends.   I trust you all slept reasonably well.  I see you're eating.  We're still missing one, but we should be off as soon as we're able."

Kote sits, and eats what ever is available.  Once Logan is around, he attempts to usher the group on their way.


----------



## worthley (Oct 8, 2007)

Ava welcomes the others to the table.  "Good morning.  I was able to spend some time at the local church of Pelor last night.  Their cleric is an odd fellow.  He kept rabmling on about a dracolitch in the sewers of this town.  There would have to be quite a bit of hidden money here for the town to afford a sewer system.   .......Crazy old man."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 8, 2007)

Logan pokes his head in the door of the room at looks to the group, "Are you all coming or what?  Let's get out of this hole."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 8, 2007)

"Wha?!" Angrod looks at the others, confused.  "Where'in the Nine Hells was he?"

The elf quickly gathers his things, as ready as Logan to be off.


----------



## worthley (Oct 9, 2007)

Ava removes the cloth from her lap, and gently wipes her face.  She sets the cloth on her plate.  She grabs her pack that was sitting at her side and silently follows the others.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 9, 2007)

"Ha" Kote exclaims at the site of Logan. "Lets be off then."  Rising he makes his way out with the others.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2007)

The party travels south by foot.  The trip is mostly uneventful along the clay road that has been made greasy from all of the rain.  Groups of travelers seem to get thicker and the road in better condition as the party nears Estyadoch.  Half a day out of the city, the part takes a turn and views a seaside city below them.  The city is small, but seems to be a decent hub for travel both by land and sea.

Estyadoch awaits.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2007)

Angrod, who had probably appeared skittish during the travel, seems to visibly relax and cheer up when the group gets within site of the city.

"Gotta be a good place to sell all 'er stuff, right?  Any you been here?  Anyone gonna be spittin' at 'er feet?"  The elf winks a Logan.
[sblock=Ti]_Damn!  Will be good to unload this stuff, have some real coin.  What to do after that, though...  Place is big, but not that big, so might not be safe to stay...  Gotta check out the word on the street...  But selling is first._[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 9, 2007)

On the road, Kote makes little effort to keep up small talk.  Instead seeming satisfied with walking in quiet contemplation.

"I've never been here. Not that i can remember anyway.  I do remember reading something about this town... A long time ago.  Bugbear, i believe.  Hmm....." he trails off, obviously lost in deep thought.


----------



## worthley (Oct 10, 2007)

Ava follows the path to the town with the others.  Once she enters the city, she obviously tenses up, and begins looking aroud, as she did in the previous city.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 10, 2007)

Logan makes his way carefully down the hill toward town.  "Maybe some spit would clean the mud off my boots.  Anyhow - we need a sage to tell us what some of this is before we can sell it.  Let's get to finding one."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 10, 2007)

The port town is indeed bustling with activity as the mishmash group enters through the North Gate.  Within a matter of feet they are surrounded by salesmen hawking wares and offering services of practically every sort.


----------



## worthley (Oct 11, 2007)

Ava attemps to walk through the mess of merchants, ignoring their pleas for sales.  Once she gets through, she does what she can to gain her bearings, and assess the town for there.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 11, 2007)

Angrod looks around awestruck.

"Ummm... ah...  We should stick together.  A'least 'til we know the place 'nough to... ah... be able to meet back up wi'out gettin' lost."
[sblock=Ti]_An' I'll be damned if I'm letting these folk wander off in this place before I get my cut!_[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 12, 2007)

"Yes. Stick together, that's best.  I do have an idea we might consider.  Given my understanding of certain things arcane, it's possible we could procure a scroll which could let us identify these items, and many many more, without paying some other fool to do so for us.  The greatest advantage is, of course, that we'll actually know what the items do, whereas the prospective buyer may be slightly tight lipped about the full function and value of any of our loot.  To make a better profit you see.  Also..."

Careening of a small dwarf hawking stuffed dolls, he continues uninterrupted and without looking back at the dwarf, who shouts obscenities in his native tongue. 

"....it's likely we could acquire this type of scroll from the very persons who would identify these items for us anyway though, so we should search and discuss.  If we intend at all to stay together after, and i very much think we should, it would be of great benefit for us to be able to understand what things we have at a much shorter notice than simply wandering throughout the contryside seeking a sage to tell us such things.  I would even be willing to take, say, half the cost of such a scroll out of whatever profit we carry to ensure you're not 'cheated' by providing me the ability to perform the task.  I assure you, i don't intend to abandon any of you. You are decidedly to much fun."


----------



## worthley (Oct 12, 2007)

Ava, only half hearing the the spellcaster ramble on, continues her journey through the mass of people and responds without looking back.  "Sounds good.  Let's keep moving."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2007)

Logan grumpily mutters something grumpy and offers to pay for the other half of the scroll out of his own pocket.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 12, 2007)

Content with having already obtained a prize from his association with the others, Logan simply follows along, keeping an eye out for cutpurses and/or troublemakers.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2007)

The group winds its way through the crowd and past the initial phalanx of merchants and attempts to get their bearings.  The city is laid out plainly enough with various sections of town generally providing similar services.  A street urchin obligingly gives directions (for a silver) to the mystical section of town where the group sees a few sage setups as well as a number of temples for the major gods of the land.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 15, 2007)

"You, uh, know how to do this?  Like I said, I don't trade stuff this fancy much," Logan asks no one in particular.

Realizing his possible error, he adds, "Don't think that means you can cheat me, though..."


----------



## worthley (Oct 16, 2007)

"We children of Pelor watch out for eachother.  The church will know where best to take care of our wares."  Ava then turns to lead the other to the temple of Pelor.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2007)

Angrod shrugs, having no intelligent input on how to deal with magical fare.  "If you say so."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 16, 2007)

Logan slinks back to walk with Angrod, and, nudging him, says, "Are you sure we should risk being asked for a 'donation'?"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 16, 2007)

Kote, completely ignoring Ava, approaches the nearest sage and bluntly inquires, "Do you have a scroll of identify or where we can acquire one?" He stands patiently as he awaits an answer.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2007)

The sage splutters a bit at Kote's interrogation.  "Well yes I do happen to have one, but I can surely fulfill you needs for cheaper than that my friend.  Why don't you walk into my office here."  The sage then turns and leads Kote into a small store filled with components, scrolls, items, and a few creatures."Now then, how can I actually help you?"[sblock=oc]let me know where the rest of you go[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 16, 2007)

Kote stares at the man, slightly dumbfounded. "I believe all i need is the scroll actually.  Planning ahead you know."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2007)

"Well my good man, I see there being a number of reasons you could want a scroll.  

One is because you need something identified, a service I could easily provide for less than the cost of a scroll.  
Two is because you need the spell.  Selling you a scroll means that I would have to go the time, expense, and trouble of finding more pearls and making a new scroll.  I could just as easily rent you my spellbook and a room for a day and remove the middle steps.  
Three is because you think you you will be stumbling upon some magical items soon.  As a purveyor of magical goods I have a bit of a vested interest in future clients, and we might be able to make a deal depending on just what items you think you may find."  The man simply raises his eyebrows at Kote when he is finished.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2007)

Angrod looks dumbly between Ava and Kote and shrugs again.

When the sage begins talking, the elf, starts counting on his fingers.  He looks at Logan and whispers, "Who in the Hells counts off lists like that?"
[sblock=OCC]Oh come on!  That's funny![/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 17, 2007)

Logan looks over toward the conversation from the path and shouts, "Just give him the dirt-covered scroll!"


----------



## worthley (Oct 17, 2007)

"Well, if he doesn't want to sell us his wares, we can just find someone else that will sell us what we want."
[sblock=ooc]







> I could just as easily rent you my spellbook and a room for a day and remove the middle steps.



it takes 2 days to learn the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				worthley said:
			
		

> it takes 2 days to learn the spell.



it takes 1 day of studying another guy's spellbook, he doesn't much care where the second day is spent[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 18, 2007)

Kote stares at the man with a mixture of consideration and suspicion.  "You make a good point sir.  What fee would you charge for such a service? Do you have someplace quiet I could study?"

Turning back to his companions, he says "He's quite right, purchasing a scroll would force him to recreate it.  If we can spare the time necessary to study his spellbook, it should save us even more coin."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_'US!?!'  The old man must think we're staying together...

Well... that might be good in the long run.  And a group can do more than I can alone...

But waste a whole DAY?_[/sblock]
"Ah... ain't there some... faster way?" Angrod asks.  "I... sorta need the coin we should be gettin'."  The elf becomes nervous again.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 18, 2007)

"Well if speed is of the essence you can just buy as many scrolls as you need.  They are 125 gold each versus 50 gold to spend a day in my workshop.  If you wish to throw in another 5 gold, I have a spare room in which you can stay and I'll have Imelda make a little extra food." He starts as Angrod's belly rumbles loudly. "Maybe a goodly amount of extra food.  Just don't tell the tax collectors that I'm running a hostel no?  He jests good naturedly.

"Oh and if you want the room, you can feel free to spend the next day here copying as well."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 18, 2007)

Logan whispers to Angrod, "Why is he being nice to us?  I'm worried..."


----------



## worthley (Oct 18, 2007)

"If we are going to wait I'd prefer to spend my time at the temple.  I guess it's up to the rest of you to decide what to do.  I am fine either way."  Ava waits for a responce, anxious to get to the temple.
[sblock=ooc]he went from one to infinite scrolls?!?!?!?![/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Since when did you have infinite magical items?!?!?!?!(?!?!(!?)?!)  You're a bunch of obvious greenhorns wandering around nigh obliviously, odds are someone who sells magic stuff to a small city can handle the demands of a first level party...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 18, 2007)

"Well you are certainly being fair.  Alas, i do not have enough gold on hand to do this alone.  So we leave it up to the group of us.  51 gold and 2 days for the repeated use, or 125 gold for each thing we would need identified.  It seems silly to waste what little gold we have on a single identification, but i will give in to the will of the group.  I understand everyone's desires are different, as are their needs."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 18, 2007)

The sage politely coughs.  "It would be 55 gold and 2 days sir, with meals, but the rest of your logic is sound."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2007)

Angrod glances at Logan.  "The kindness o' strangers?" he whispers back, somewhat dubiously.
[sblock=Ti]_MY ASS!  First these three happen to come along.  Now they seem to think we are a merry band.  We have this guy trying to "bribe" us with food to do what?  Save us some money?  Unless Olidammara's taken a fondness for my hide, I'd think someone's got it out for me.  Probably with good reason, but damn!

But I guess I can watch.  Make what use I can.  And I need the coin!_[/sblock]
"Well... I guess it, ah, makes sense," Angrod says to the group.  "You can, ah, see your church.  An' you can, ummm, learn a spell, I guess.  An' there's gotta be sumpin' for us two to do."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 19, 2007)

Logan looks out the door to the market.  "Well, after we do sell this stuff... can't just rest on our laurels.  Must be someone who needs a guide, or a guard...  Let's have a look around the town."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2007)

Angrod nods to Logan.  "This be a big place, and I ain't never been here.  So, us two stickin' together is good."

The elf turns to Kote and Ava.  "We... ah... should have a place to meet up.  I guess here's a good as any, huh?"

Assuming that the group settles on a meeting place, Angrod heads out on the town with Logan.  The elf tries to get a sense of the layout of the city, the general nature and demeanor of its populace, and see if there is any news to be had on the streets (particularly in the realm of possible employment for the party).
[sblock=OOC]Gather info +4; Sense Motive (if needed) +4[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 19, 2007)

"Well, I plan to start my search for the necromancer again.  Any of you are welcome to join me.  Those at the temple of Pelor should know how to reach me for the next few days if you need me.  Otherwise I will meet you all back here as planned."  Ava then makes her leave to begin her search.
[sblock=ooc]Will go to the temple of Pelor, and begin asking the clerics there about necromancers in the area, and follow up on any lead.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 19, 2007)

The mage looks minorly confused as he speaks, "So...We're agreed then?  I think? He turns to Kote.  "You may begin at your leisure."[sblock=oc]I'm out of town tomorrow and sunday, i think, it's only red wing, so we might come back up for the night.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 21, 2007)

"Ah... Yes it would seem we're all in agreement..... So then...  Do any of you have gold for the payment to this man?  As mentioned moments ago, I lack the gold to cove the full cost of this.  I would estimate needing 15 gold in total." Kote says somewhat confused that everyone seemed to ignore his original request.

Assuming he gets the coin, he follows the shop keeper and starts studying.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]We found some actual coins, right?  I guess I don't know for certain what we did with them.  Assuming that we have them somewhere, we should give the necessary amount to Kote.  Angrod will then continue on as already posted.  Or did I miss something?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 22, 2007)

Uninterested in the happenings going on, Ava leaves the shop and begins searching for her temple.
[sblock=ooc]I am ok with Kote getting the coins we found.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 22, 2007)

Logan trails Angrod, his eyes darting about the town.  "You better talk... I'll keep an eye out."

[sblock=ooc]That's what they're there for.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 22, 2007)

The mage leads Kote to a back room and lets him start studying immediately if he wishes.

The elf and dwarf discover a number of rumors flowing through the town, most involve local politics and various disruptions in trade both overland and over sea.  Nothing seems to be very important or lucrative however.

Ava finds the temple to Pelor a few blocks away.[sblock=oc]So I forgot last friday that I'm out of town tonight again.  Going to International Falls, staying at mom's cabin and doing work on Lake Vermillion tomorrow.  Probably will be able to post more for Ava today, and definitely will be posting more on Tuesday night[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2007)

[sblock=Wo]Ava walks into the temple and is immediately greeted.  "Greetings sister!  It is always good to see one of our brethren from afar in Estyadoch!  What brings you to this humble temple of the Shining One?

"Necromancers?!  Hmmm, there was a horrific attack on one of the outpost temples a little while back, but other than that I haven't heard any news, definitely not near here.  Ah!  Where are my manners?!  Let's put such talk behind us for now and get you cleaned up from your travels, you look dust ridden and road weary indeed!"

Ava is allowed to wash her face and hands, and will be given a bath if she requests one.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]Ava will help with tending to the chores of the church before cleaning herself.  She will keep asking poorly vieled questions that are basically the same that she's already asked.  "What other gods have temples in the area?" and "Have you heard of encounters with undead near here?" are interjected into conversations about happenings of the congregation and upcoming city celebrations.  She spends the first night at the church, helping with the breakfast after her morning prayer.  She then heads out in search of signs that a necromancer may be near.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=Wo]As the day passes by it becomes apparent that more and more people are finding tasks to perform elsewhere.  A day in the city earns nothing outside of odd looks and a few quick hand motions to ward off evil.  By the end of the day it seems that most of the city has heard to stay away from the redheaded cleric with a touch of obsession in her eyes.

At the end of the second day the head cleric joins Ava as she enters the temple.  "Daughter, we need to talk.  Your obsession with the necromancer is unhealthy.  Pelor's legions are seeking whatever information they can find on the one who killed your mother, but all accounts say that he has disappeared for now.  I understand that you wish revenge, but your mother was far more powerful than you and he singlehandedly defeated her.  If you rush to take him on yourself, he will destroy you and then likely twist your corpse to serving his own desires.  That is something we cannot afford to have happen!"  He clears his throat before continuing.  "Thank the Sun that Jared was able to protect you then.  Why he let you leave to safety of the church I'll never know though.  Anyway, that is in the past and *WE* at least are unable to do anything about it now.  I have half a mind to bundle you up and send you back to Jared, but an inexperienced cleric bent on revenge has no benefit to Pelor and the Sun Lord would likely frown on me ordering you away from such an evil force.

"Our bravest and most capable paladins and clerics are looking for him Ava and we will not let such a monstrosity walk free for long.  You are currently completely unable to help us with this.  Your quest will bring you strength though, and when your strength is greater than your mother's was, return to us as you may be more fit to help." With that he leaves her and her thoughts at the doors to the chapel proper.[/sblock][sblock=DI and MN]As the next day wears on rumors start to reach the pair of carousers of a red haired cleric who has seemingly lost her wits in search of a powerful necromancer.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock= Ti]"What the hell.....

ZW7GAwR8wZs8PZ2PxSRywCLCHa9A3aNys3XIiXPoO11FEp1yLCLMrs9SSjTbFCU
reoEApEuUiMsnmzx0YWZT0mjxKXP0ox3EPqItbdC7MpMgEnbx9Pk6yAoh4gADeA
FDE8A659A8F31A7518485F99037DF2A73534494A65C1D9D89BC15405D561AF1E
dgoSQvmRrhajF87lOFN3f3UTZXR1AFHbSaew9yCj3KyWU8pCNlLjDmH90zYwhjM

....That doesn't make any sense.... At least he could have written somewhat clearly..... GAH!!!!"[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=ti]Dejected from the scolding she received, Ava leaves the temple and heads back to the mage's shop.  An obviously somber look covers her face.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 26, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & mn]When Angrod and Logan hear such rumors, the elf says nothing.  He simply turns to the dwarf and shrugs his shoulders.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 28, 2007)

"What an idiot..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2007)

As the second day draws to a close, the group finds itself back at the sage's shop and residence.  Kote studies well into the night, but is rewarded with a new spell written into his spellbook.  Around dinner time Angrod and Logan return from their day on the town with little in the way of new information.  Surprisingly, Ava appears shortly thereafter as well with a somber look on her face.

The sage looks up and calls back for Imelda to make some more food before warmly welcoming Ava to his table.  As the night wears on the sage tells you that you are welcome to use his place for another night if you wish.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2007)

As the group sits down for a meal, Angrod again eats as if this meal will be his last.  The elf also has virtually no social grace, as he talks with his mouth full.

"So... uhh...  Do we know what we have now?  Can we sell the stuff?  I... ah... still need some coin."

Before an answer comes, however, the elf turns and stares pointedly at Ava.  Apparently having lost any sense of common courtesy, he blurts out, "And what in the Nine Hells er yah doing out there?  We've got told stories that you're gone nuts... or sumptin'."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 30, 2007)

Logan looks to Ava and back to the crude elf before interjecting with a shrug, "'Strue..."


----------



## worthley (Oct 30, 2007)

"I've been told by my superiors that I must give up on the thing most important to me.  I am a dissapointment, and would understand if you'd like me to leave."  Ava says with defeat overpowering her voice.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 30, 2007)

Kote appears quite drained and thoroughly exhausted as they sit down to sup.

"Always in such a rush.  Tomorrow friend. Tomorrow we will have all that we need to know.  What you should be thinking on now, is what happens next.  While there will certainly be some windfall from these goods, it won't be enough to settle on a farm with miller's daughter if you catch my meaning.  While this place is nice, i'm quite sure there's much more to see elsewhere and if our luck holds out we'll reap a considerable amount more than we ever expected." Kote says,, shaking his head at the impatience of his companions.

At the lamenting of Ava, Kote sets his utensils down and looks directly at her, compassion on his face, "Lass, no one likes to hear the truth, especially when it's not the truth your looking for.  Reason doesn't help much, but it's all we have.  Your mother, who was likely a great force herself, fell to this man.  You, though unquestionably destined for great things, are still a young pup.  There's a great deal of time and learning you'll need to stand up to him.  It would do your mother little justice to sacrifice yourself needlessly.  Revenge is slow, well-planned, and methodical, deary.  Running from town to town shouting the atrocities done to your family is nothing more than self-pity.  If you sincerely want revenge, find a means before you find your target, and make sure you win." 

He smiles shortly, and returns to eating and smalltalk and refrains from commenting on the issue for the remainder of the night.


----------



## worthley (Oct 31, 2007)

Ava lets the conversation pass by her for the night as she let's Kote's words sink in and gain greater meaning.  As the night passes a new meaning of life can be seen in her eyes.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 31, 2007)

Logan takes a break from digging in his food to comment, "I hope you never have cause to plot revenge on me, I prefer the folks that jump right in without planning..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2007)

The sage is more than happy to offer his place to you for another night for "a round sum of 57 gold, total".  If there are no objections Ava will be allowed to have her own area, while the men are put up in the same room as before.[sblock=DI&Mn]Midway through the night both of you hear the sound of someone pounding loudly on the door, Logan can make out curses and gruff demands for someone to wake up and get the door.  Someone does just that pretty quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 31, 2007)

Logan drags himself out of his cot and unceremoniously presents his unwashed face to the hall  for a better listen.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & m_n][sblock=OOC]Did you want us to respond in sblocks?[/sblock]Angrod quickly starts and glances at Logan.  The elf has a nearly paranoid look on his face.  Without a word, he joins Logan in trying to get a listen.  Angrod also sneaks as closely as he possibly can without likely being seen, hoping to catch a glimpse of the visitor.[sblock=OOC]Hide and Move Silently both at +8; Listen and Spot both at +6; Sense Motive (once peeps start talking, if needed) at +4.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 4, 2007)

ummmm.....Ava continues to exist.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=oc]you don't get to make pithy comments on posting frequency until you learn to post more often than once every 3 days.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=DI&MN][sblock=oc]that was my thought yeah[/sblock]Angrod and Logan  move out into the hallway.  They cannot make out much more than two voices (one is the sage) talk about trade routes.  Angrod closes in for a closer listen and hears the two men appear to agree to offer some previous plan to someone, before the sage testily says he's going back to his bed.[sblock=oc]yeah yeah yeah that took way too long to come up with, but I thought I sent it out on saturday...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & m_n]After the conversation ends (and the visitor presumably leaves), Angrod skirts back to Logan and nods to their room.

Once back inside, the elf shrugs.  "Nuttin' too int'resting.  They'parently had some arrangement already.  Gotta deal they're offerin' someone.  Eh.  I was hopin' for some clandestine intrigue kinda thing."[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=yep]"I was... more worried," whispers the dwarf.  "Wonder why they talk about stuff they already figured out in the middle of the night."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 7, 2007)

The next morning dawns with bustle in the now full household.  The sage seems grumpy, tired, and anxious all at once.  Over breakfast he finally gives voice to his worries.  "A man arrived last night, a damn fool of a man that decided that old news couldn't wait until daybreak, but a man none-the-less.  He brings word from a contact I have further down the peninsula in a minor harbor town that a shipment that includes some interesting items is a week past when it was supposed to arrive.  

If the items involved were of great value I'd believe that his worry was justified and I would go myself.  However, the shipment does not warrant the cost to me of closing up my shop and traveling there and back again.  I gather from the elf's impatience that you all might be interested in keeping the open road before you.  I will reward you if you can find any of my boxes, my personal glyph marks them, and I'm sure your Wizard can identify them as such."

With that he looks at each member at the table questioningly.


----------



## worthley (Nov 8, 2007)

Ava responds, "I have no other priority at the moment.  I am willing to take on this quest, as long as I have some to travel with."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 8, 2007)

Logan looks back and forth at the others suspiciously.  "What about the stuff?  You haven't forgot about it already, have you?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2007)

Almost as soon as Logan's words leave his mouth, Angrod blurts out, "The Hells if I have!"  The elf seems to immediately have realized how that must have sounded.  His cheeks turn a bit crimson and he looks back down at his breakfast.  However, the elf does not take back his words, and his eyes seem to glance toward Kote.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 9, 2007)

"Yes, let us get that out of the way first. This will take a while. I am certainly up for another jaunt with all of you.  It seems to be another successful venture. " he says, holding up their bounty. 

He promptly sets to getting their things identified.

[sblock=oc]Identify the magic things.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2007)

Kote spends a few hours flexing his new found knowledge muscles.  [sblock=o3]K, so this  isn't actually real, the guy made it up for the game.  The ring is a 'translator's ring' it allows the wearer to comprehend and read 2 additional languages (in this case Aquan and Ignan).  (Faint divination)  The headband is a 'Headband of Stout Heart' and gives the wearer a +1 resistance bonus to Will saves. (Faint abjuration)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 9, 2007)

Ava, anxious to move on, paces around the room while the others take care of the treasure, and splitting it up.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2007)

Finishing, Kote lets out a sigh and speaks. "It would appear these things are of little use to us practically, and should be sold.  This headband will help to steel your mind against deceptive magic slightly.  The ring, while useful to one in need of the skill readily, doesn't mean much to normal travelling folk.  It provides understanding of  2 'elemental' languages while worn.  I have friends who would have saved themselves countless hours in study, had they this ring.  But the chances of any of us encountering something which would necessitate such a trinket is quite small.  I say we should do our best to liquidate these things and set out as soon as we are able."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2007)

Having been basically twiddling his thumbs while waiting for Kote's analysis, the old man's assessment bring a crooked smile to Angrod's lips.  "'Liquidate,' eh?  Good word, there.  I like it."

Angrod then looks at the others.  "So, uh... Are we gonna go fer this shipment, then?"
[sblock=Ti]_Well...  It's some honest-enough kind of work.  And it'll get us out of this place and further from any pursuit.  I don't much like that it will involve coming *back* here once we're done, but maybe any heat will be off by then.

And, well, aside from the woman, these people seem stable enough.  Logan seems like a down-to-earth no-nonsense fellow.  I guess that's expected of a dwarf.  And the old man's got a kindly soul, I figure, even if he seems a bit dark.  They might even be willing to help me out, if trouble comes calling._[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 12, 2007)

The sage examines the equipment himself and proclaims it to be worth 800 gold total.  He hands the gold over to Kote and brings the two items into a back room.  When he returns he simply states.  "It sounds as though you everyone but the dwarf is willing to look into this for me, no?"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 12, 2007)

Logan looks up with a start.  "Just because I like to finish one thing before I start another!  I'll wait for the rest of you outside..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]_By the gods, devils, demons and whatever else!  The man just had 800 gold sitting around here!  Of course, I already know he can hire people to track down thieves, since that's akin to what we are doing.  But if desperation ever comes again..._[/sblock]
Angrod eyes the gold as it is handed to Kote.  The elf nods and follows Logan out.  He waits until the others are also out before discreetly asking the group as a whole, "So... ah... That'd be a good amount of coin.  Ah... what should we do with it?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 13, 2007)

The sage watches the two leave before turning to the humans.  He tells them that the town is further down the Slime Road another day and a half and that they should talk to the mayor when they get there.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 13, 2007)

"Yes. Yes. Moving along. We can split this up down the road.  Thank you for your hospitality sir.  We'll do our best to find your goods."

"Onward friend." Kote over-dramaticly, and quite clumsily, bows to Ava waiting for her to exit.

Once outside he sets out in whatever direction he thinks is right, but corrects his course if anyone suggests he might be off track.  

"With a little distance between us and this town we'll see that everyone has their fair share."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 13, 2007)

Angrod simply nods to Kote.  The elf gives a loud cough and hacks a wad of mucus onto the ground before setting in behind the mage.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 13, 2007)

As the exit the town, Logan looks over his shoulder one last time.  He states, "I suppose I already have my share... let's make sure we have more to split again soon."

Once on the road, the dwarf relaxes and an almost cheerful look takes the place of the scowl on his face.  He ranges ahead of the group, occasionally ventures off the road if a chance for a meal presents itself, and generally scouts.


----------



## worthley (Nov 13, 2007)

"So, it is a day and a half journey to the next city."  Ava lets out the statement, but doesn't continue her thought.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 23, 2007)

The journey goes by quickly and is mostly uneventful.  It appears as though you aren't the only people traveling to find out about missing shipments however, as there are plenty of other people from all walks of life heading with you.  You camp out the first night with Logan successfully finding some live game to supplement your rations.

At about mid morning, Angrod and Kote spot a small pillar of black smoke rising ahead.  As the party nears the town it appears as though the far end of Seawell is burning.[sblock=oc]and we're off![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just to be clear, we traveled a whole day, camped, and now we are on the next day?  If that is the case, were we sort of with other groups most of the time, especially when we camped?  If so, can I make some kind of gather information check to see if I hear anything about what the other groups are doing?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 23, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Your time line is accurate.

I actually took some liberties there that my poor syntax doesn't convey well.  I had Angrod do some gather info checks and he found that much of the traffic was headed to town to see about various shipments.  Most of the people were unwilling to expose too much information, and the groups kept apart.  Think driving on the freeway between Des Moines and Albert Lea rather than in a major city or on a backwoods road for the number of people you are passing.  Plenty of people are going both ways, just that half of the people heading into town are trying to figure out what happened to their goods and the people leaving town don't seem to know of anything amiss.

I also had Logan do a survival check for hunting and all of you do a spot check for the smoke.

If there is anything else that any of you want to do, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Ava will do what she can with knowlegde religion to see if anyone is a follower of an evil god, and keep an eye on them.  She won't go up an ask them what god they follow, but she will just reference any holy symobols, or other obvious markings of gods[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 26, 2007)

"It would seem that there is more amiss is Seawell than just a few missing boxes."  He moves to a nearby stump/rock and squints at the rising smoke.

"We should be quick..... I would guess there's something QUITE wrong."  He says as he begins jogging toward Seawell.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 26, 2007)

"Well... dammit!"  Angrod quickly jogs after the mage heading toward the burning town.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 26, 2007)

Logan similarly jogs after the others, wondering aloud, "Will we still get paid if the goods are burned?"


----------



## worthley (Nov 26, 2007)

Ava, keeping pace with the others replies, "Let's just hope that the box's contents didn't start this fire."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 2, 2007)

The group hurries across the town.  When the get to the far side they see what appears to have recently been a battle.  The wooden palisade has been breached in a number of places and is still smoldering in some.  Members of the local militia can be seen removing the unsalvageable portions of the wall and making a large fire, while others are throwing throwing bodies onto pyre.  Most of the bodies appear to be lizardfolk.  The work is being completed efficiently by the soldiers, who appear to be quite competent.


----------



## worthley (Dec 2, 2007)

Ava grabs the arm of the first person leaving the fire that passas and asks quickly.  "Excuse me, what EXACTLY happened here?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 3, 2007)

Angrod half-listens for any reply Ava manages to get.  But the elf's attention is divided, as he looks around the area as if another attack could come at any moment.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 3, 2007)

"Yeah... you handle the people bit," says Logan as he moves from the group. "I'm going to have a look around."

[sblock=ooc]Track I guess - see where the lizardfolk came from - look for dead non-lizardfolk, too...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 3, 2007)

The militiaman gruffly takes his arm back and states, "Lizardmen attack.  The buggers have been pushing harder as of late, but nothing we can't handle.  With all the practice they've been giving us, we even should have the wall replaced before their next push.  Well, if half the militia doesn't get stuck playing tour guide...  milady...?[sblock=oc]it appears as though there isn't any imminent threat for now[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 4, 2007)

"Hmm... Yes. Well it seems they have quite a handle on this.  You don't need any help do you son?" Shaking his head, he pauses for a moment.

"Who would we see about a missing shipment? Well, i suppose it's only partially missing..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2007)

The militiaman sighs, "The mayor's been asking around for volunteers to go check out the old Bjornstad lighthouse.  Most of us been too busy dealing with the lizardfolk here to make the trip though.  He lives up on the north side of town.  Big brick place.


----------



## worthley (Dec 5, 2007)

"We already have a commitment to pick up a shipment, where can we do that?  I will look into the Mayor's request once I have completed my first task."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2007)

Angrod gives Ava a sidelong glance, and the elf's lips almost purse as if he's about to say something.  But, he stops, obviously thinks better of it, and silently shakes his head.

Angrod starts to turn away, but suddenly his momentary good judgment vanishes.  "Ya think... jest maybe... a little bit... there might be some connection?  Ya know, I don't wanna jump to no hasty-like things but..."  The elf's mouth clamps shut and he turns away.

However, even still, a whisper floats back.  "Izznot like we've got any place else tuh look..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2007)

[sblock=mn]The lizardfolk appear to have just charge blindly from the swamp, a short foray into the area indicates that there are a variety of trails they could have followed.  There are probably only 10 dead lizardfolk on the pyre, and more injured appear to have escaped.  There doesn't appear to be too many fresh militia bodies in this area, but some have sustained injuries.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 7, 2007)

Ava follows the others, trying to understand the anger that was just expressed towards her.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2007)

Angrod looks at Kote and Logan.  "Unless you've gots better notions...  I guess I'll look 'round... See what news there is."
[sblock=OOC]Unless someone else offers anything, Angrod will simply roam around the town using Gather Info +4 to learn anything that he can about news around the town generally, and the shipment in particular.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 10, 2007)

"Seems a good plan," Logan responds.  He further informs the group, "Looks like the things just ran in willy-nilly.  Some ended up getting away, too.  Maybe it's just like the one says - lizards just attack the place for sport?"


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2007)

"Hmmm.  It seems like an odd thing to do...but would be a reasonably good tactic where they attempting to serve as a distraction for something else.  It appears that these folk aren't much help for us.  While I would would interested is looking after this lighthouse, I think our darling Ava is correct.  We should at the very least secure our charge before spinning off to a new hunt.  We shouldn't develop a reputation for abandoning tasks we've been put to, it might come back to us someday."

"Angrod, I believe you are the best equipped to help us locate someone who can tell us where the goods would have been coming in from.  We'll need to know at least which direction to go.  So, have at it.  We'll mingle around and see what we can find out."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2007)

[sblock=Angrod]Angrod spends some time wandering the town looking for information.  While the town is small, the port is bustling with activity, and there appears to be no loss of traffic in and out along the sea.  He casually questions the harbor master about any missing ships and is met with a snarl.  "Consarnit!!  If I've'a told'em him once I've'a told'en him a thousand times!  Even WITH these missing ships, I ain't got time to deal with merchants poking around looking for answers!  Go talk to the blasted mayor you ragamuffin, good for nuttin' bounty hunter!"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2007)

After wandering about, looking for answers, Angrod eventually meets back up with the others.

"So... ah... word at the dock is that there's more'n one ship missin'."

The elf then adds, a bit more quietly, as he shrugs his shoulders, "And... ah... the harbormaster says we should, umm, ask the mayor..."  Angrod coughs into his hand, and the look on his face either says "I guess so" or "I told you so," though it's not immediately apparent which.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2007)

"Good show.  Lets see about this mayor.  Perhaps we can offer our services as incentive for his help in locating our missing shipment.  Give and take and all.  Lets be quick about it."


----------



## worthley (Dec 10, 2007)

Ava let's the complete lack of irony pass through her mind, and then begins to head toward the mayor's home.  "Guess the gods really want us to meet the mayor."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 12, 2007)

The mayor's house found quickly after only having to ask a couple times.  Larger than its neighbors, the house appears to belong to someone who is wealthy, without the excesses of greed.  On the signpost there is a posting that reads "Ship inquiries can be directed inside."

As the group enters the house, they find themselves quickly escorted to a courtyard where a middle aged man is pruning roses.  He looks up, takes the measure of the party, and mutters "Oh Cuthbert!  Not a NEW merchant demanding I find his ship."


----------



## worthley (Dec 14, 2007)

Ava interjects, "Excuse me mayor, but we mean to be no hinderance to you.  We were just directed here for information on a shipment.  We are more than willing to find the shipment on our own.  We understand that you are an important man with many responsobilities, and would just like some direction in finding our shipment."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 16, 2007)

"Yeah, what he said."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2007)

While Ava talks, Angrod digs with his pinky finger deep into his nose.  The elf struggles a moment, and then a grin pops up on his face as he pulls out a crusty bit of snot.  As Angrod flicks it onto the ground, he comments, a bit loudly, "If'n ya don' wanna hear people's problems, maybe ya shouldn't be a mayor..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2008)

[sblock=oc]staying alive staying alive[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2008)

The mayor looks slightly confused at the dwarf's words, but bristles at the elf's.  "If you want any help finding your master's goods, maybe you should watch your tongue, urchin.

"Now, do you want work or are you just sightseeing?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2008)

Angrod's face breaks into a crooked smile at the mayor's words.
[sblock=Ti]_Marvelous!_ [not sarcastic] _I've already got a great rapport with the mayor.  This will go splendidly..._[/sblock]
The elf shrugs nonchalantly.  "I'm a kinda thinkin' we got work, already.  That's why we're're."  He nods at Ava with an "Ain't that what you just said" look on his face.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry... Not sure how better to describe an "Ain't that what you just said" look...  I have to remember how Angrod talks.  I'm just happy I remember his name...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 25, 2008)

Ava seems unfazed by the mayor talking himself into circles and responds in her polite manner.  "If you let us know what kind of work you need, we can see see if it is possible for us to handle while we are looking for our freight, as that is what brought us here."  The look on the cleric's face remids you of the innocence and patience of a child waiting to find out if their mother will give in to their request for a sweet.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2008)

The mayor's eyes roll up towards the sky as he starts muttering.  The party can make out what appears to be a prayer, the words "protection" and "simpletons" are audible throughout the process.  When he's done he takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly before addressing the party once more.  "What ship?" (ooc: you know this info and I'm going to assume you just give it to him and move on...)

The mayor's brow furrows, "Of course it would be... Suddenly, his face brightens while he becomes visibly more cheerful.  "Well!  It looks like you might be in luck!  The ship you are looking for isn't here, much like a number of other ships.  It appears that all of them are supposed to be coming around the horn.  The Johansanens run a lighthouse on the tip to keep ships off the reefs.  It's a lonely existence out there for them, but the service the family has provided for the last 45 years is largely what has made this town successful.  If anything strange has been happening they'd be the first to know.

"Now I don't know if any of you have noticed... but we are having a bit of a lizardfolk problem around here.  Because of that I've been unable to spare any militia men to head over and check in with the lighthouse.  However, since you're needing to find a ship that isn't here, maybe you'd be interested in doing that for me?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 26, 2008)

"It would seem you could spare 1 rider to check on what made your town so successful.  But you are correct, we'll most certainly go check on this lighthouse for information regarding our shipment.  Where is this lighthouse?  What else can you tell us about it?


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 28, 2008)

"1 rider!?  With a swamp full of lizardfolk out there?  First, riding is next to impossible on that terrain, and second he wouldn't make half way with the level of aggression these beasts are showing.  I've sent a couple trappers, but they haven't returned.  Whether that's because they met some foul end or they just decided to do something else, I'll never know.  Can't trust trappers..."  The mayor accents this statement by spitting.

"As for where..." (oc:The mayor draws out a map that's roughly the shape of Florida, he uses a rock to mark where you are (Tampa) and a stick where the lighthouse is (Palm Beach) )  "There are two ways to get there, by boat and by land.  By land takes about 3...no 4 days with a dwarf...through the swamps.  The swamps can be treacherous, you got panthers, crocs, lizardfolk, snakes, a decent trapper can find the trails that should avoid most problems, but it'll cost you.  Ships are faster of course, you could make it in 2 days probably, but the captains are a bit skittish and it'll likely cost you quite a bit more." 

Just then a page runs in yelling about another lizardfolk attack and the mayor rushes off, the audience is at an end.[sblock=oc]If anyone offers help the mayor will quickly, firmly, and politely refuse.  Instead recommending that the group get moving.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2008)

Angrod scratches his hairless chin as he thinks aloud.  "Kinda 'tenuated," the elf says, running the three words together, "the notion that, since yer ship's missing, ya better see the folks what run the lighthouse.  Mebbe them lizardfolks 'ave taken over the lighthouse and're causin' ships tuh crash inna the reef."

Angrod shrugs.  "Guess it's better'n nothing.  Ah..." he looks at Logan, "are ya skilled as a 'trapper' addal?"


----------



## worthley (Feb 1, 2008)

Ava awaits Logan's responce when she realizes the answer doesn't matter.  "No matter how hard this path is, it would be best to walk this trail, as the ships seem to be the problem we would need to correct."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 4, 2008)

Logan spits and replies, "I never found need to trap much when you can just shoot it instead.  I don't have much reason to get on boats, either, but I'm sure I can find a path when needed."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 5, 2008)

"If the issue is related to boats missing, we may end up needing a boat to find out what's actually wrong.  I do agree that a visit on foot to the lighthouse is probably our best bet.  I admit friends, i feel guilty for having little interest in actually helping this _"mayor"_ with anything."

Heading out the door, he continues "How comfortable is everyone with trudging through a swamp for 4 days?  I find that the most bothersome part of swamps has always been the bugs.... or the smell. But pathers could make me reconsider."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2008)

While the typically sylvan kind of elf might seem out of place in a swamp, Angrod, of course, looks like he might have come from one.

"I'ven't got a pro'lem with the swamp.  Long as we've got food."  The elf turns to Logan.  "Can ya hunt in the swamp?"


----------



## worthley (Feb 7, 2008)

Once the group is outside, Ava responds in a way that is surprising for one of the cloth.  "I agree with you about the mayor, but we might as well make some coin on our way to take care of our main objective."  She pauses for a moment and then continues.  "Is there anything that we need to get before we continue our journey?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=oc]what a wonderful question!  if any of you want anything i'll give you another day to say so.  you could, however, decide on whether you want to spend the rest of the day starting out or if you want to get a nights rest on the way.[/sblock]


----------

